# Existing Customers going to Genie



## KsBillsFan

Move this to a different sub-forum if needed.

Any current customers upgrading to the Genie and what did you have to pay?

I am currently out of contract, been with DTV for 3 years now. I just called and was told $99 for upgrade and install. They also offered me $10/mo credit for a year and HBO/CIN/SHOW/STARZ free for two months. I said I would think it over. They are giving new customers the Genie for Free, plus up to 3 client receivers for free also. And $40/mo credit for a year plus free movies for 3 months. 

So would like to hear from current customers and see what you have received when upgrading. Thanks!


----------



## trh

So they were going to pay you $21 to install the Genie. I would have taken it. I hope when you call back they offer you the same deal instead of $399 plus install.


----------



## yosoyellobo

They wanted to charge me $299 for the Genie. I would have taken your offer in a heartbeat.


----------



## spartanstew

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200152
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201785


----------



## trh

The offer they gave you might have also been based on the fact you just got ST MAX for free.



KsBillsFan said:


> Just called. You have to make sure you are in the cancellation department. I asked the first guy if he was retention and he lied and said yes. Took a few more questions before he admitted he wasn't in cancellations. All he offered me was $30 off ST Max. I said no and to transfer me to retention please.
> 
> New guy offered me half-off ST Max. I said no and let him know my local cable provider was offering Red Zone for $49.95 and I was willing to cancel all my services and go back to my local provider. Not a lie, as I have been having major rain fade issues and we miss our local city channel for city council meetings. He put me on hold and came back at half-off price but then with a full credit of the price making it free.
> 
> So I got ST Max at $149 with a $149 credit.


But again, the offer they made is a very good one.


----------



## KsBillsFan

trh said:


> The offer they gave you might have also been based on the fact you just got ST MAX for free.


Oh, I understand. I was just wanting the Genie, but also want to know what others are getting. He did mention over and over the ST Max offer I received.


----------



## Laxguy

I got Red Zone and a Genie for about that.


----------



## peds48

KsBillsFan said:


> Move this to a different sub-forum if needed.
> 
> Any current customers upgrading to the Genie and what did you have to pay?
> 
> I am currently out of contract, been with DTV for 3 years now. I just called and was told $99 for upgrade and install. They also offered me $10/mo credit for a year and HBO/CIN/SHOW/STARZ free for two months. I said I would think it over. They are giving new customers the Genie for Free, plus up to 3 client receivers for free also. And $40/mo credit for a year plus free movies for 3 months.
> 
> So would like to hear from current customers and see what you have received when upgrading. Thanks!


I would be all over this in a heart beat!!!


----------



## txfeinbergs

They offered me a free Genie and 2 C31 clients which I gladly took. 

Well, it was actually part of a trial Protection plan program here in Texas where you get upgraded free every two years, but the Protection plan costs $7.99 instead of $5.99. Needless to say, given the Genie and two clients would typically cost you $500, it was easily worth the full protection plan cost and then some.


----------



## sacflies

I called a few weeks ago and was offered the genie and 2 HD receivers (not C31s) for $100 plus $50 install. I am out of contract. Currently have 2 HR-23s, a SD DVR and 2 SD receivers in my setup. Now have HDTVs in 4 out of 5 rooms. I would keep the two HR-23s, but they suck! Freezing up and rebooting a couple of times a day. I asked them to note the offer on my account and I will call back. Still debating what to do. With the way my HR-23s act up I am pondering switching to Dish. Friggin 23s are super slow too. Sometimes I push a channel number and have to wait 30+ seconds for the channel to change. Probably going to decide what to do today and call back. Maybe have them give me a cancellation date a few weeks out and see if they make a better offer to keep me as a customer before the cutoff date.


----------



## bainbridgematt

So to get the Genie are they asking you to re-up your contract?


----------



## Laxguy

bainbridgematt said:


> So to get the Genie are they asking you to re-up your contract?


Almost certainly.

And welcome to the forum! You planning on a Genie??


----------



## bainbridgematt

"Laxguy" said:


> Almost certainly.
> 
> And welcome to the forum! You planning on a Genie??


Thanks for the welcome.

I was thinking about getting one, but I don't know if I want a new contract. They gave me an HR21 when I signed up 2 years ago even though I complained that it was old equipment and it sucks. I'm debating on jumping ship to to cable or Dish.


----------



## Kevin F

"bainbridgematt" said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I was thinking about getting one, but I don't know if I want a new contract. They gave me an HR21 when I signed up 2 years ago even though I complained that it was old equipment and it sucks. I'm debating on jumping ship to to cable or Dish.


I'd definitely try calling DirecTV first and seeing what they can offer you. Just say cancel at the automated prompts to get to a retention CSR. They have more power than the average frontline CSR and can probably give you a better deal.

Kevin


----------



## bainbridgematt

Kevin F said:


> I'd definitely try calling DirecTV first and seeing what they can offer you. Just say cancel at the automated prompts to get to a retention CSR. They have more power than the average frontline CSR and can probably give you a better deal.
> 
> Kevin


Thanks. I'll give that a try. I think we'd be more OK with directv if the receiver was decent.


----------



## dpeters11

"Kevin F" said:


> I'd definitely try calling DirecTV first and seeing what they can offer you. Just say cancel at the automated prompts to get to a retention CSR. They have more power than the average frontline CSR and can probably give you a better deal.
> 
> Kevin


I believe you get a regular CSR now.


----------



## KsBillsFan

dpeters11 said:


> I believe you get a regular CSR now.


Yes you do. You must ask for the retention/cancelation department now. And you might still not get the "real" retention people at first. DTV has learned how "we" work the system.


----------



## werdnakills

Current customers are being charged $299 for the genie and $99 for each client unless you live in Texas and have the protection plan. 

VERY FEW existing customers are being offered discounted rates on the genie right now so if you're calling in expecting to get one for free or even discounted and do not fall under the first scenario described, good luck..


----------



## trh

Why the difference for subscribers in TX with the protection plan?


----------



## wingrider01

werdnakills said:


> Current customers are being charged $299 for the genie and $99 for each client unless you live in Texas and have the protection plan.
> 
> VERY FEW existing customers are being offered discounted rates on the genie right now so if you're calling in expecting to get one for free or even discounted and do not fall under the first scenario described, good luck..


Don;t live in TX and got mine for free, so this is not exactly true


----------



## TDK1044

I'm upgrading on Saturday. They are charging me $199 for the HR34 and one Genie thin client, plus $49 for installation. I have that confirmed in an e-mail from them.


----------



## bainbridgematt

Yeah I will have to give them a call and see what they say cause if they are going to charge me $300 bucks and my contract is about to expire, I'll likely be jumping ship.


----------



## Laxguy

bainbridgematt said:


> Yeah I will have to give them a call and see what they say cause if they are going to charge me $300 bucks and my contract is about to expire, I'll likely be jumping ship.


If it's within a short time frame, you might wait until your contract is actually up. I wrote elsewhere of some of the factors that may influence what one can get.


----------



## montanaxvi

In contract from an SD DVR to HD DVR upgrade until mid 2013. Been a sub for 5 years and I've made several calls to get the HR34 and the best offer I've been given each time is $200 after they tell me it's $300 and I say pound sand they'll come back with the $200 offer and I kindly say no thanks and hang up.


----------



## bainbridgematt

montanaxvi said:


> In contract from an SD DVR to HD DVR upgrade until mid 2013. Been a sub for 5 years and I've made several calls to get the HR34 and the best offer I've been given each time is $200 after they tell me it's $300 and I say pound sand they'll come back with the $200 offer and I kindly say no thanks and hang up.


So I think I am up in early November. My installation was on November 6 2010 so I'm assuming it expires that day. Do i need to wait until that day or should I call now? I know it's only a week.


----------



## montanaxvi

"bainbridgematt" said:


> So I think I am up in early November. My installation was on November 6 2010 so I'm assuming it expires that day. Do i need to wait until that day or should I call now? I know it's only a week.


It's just a week, worth a shot and see what they say.


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, and good luck!


----------



## cyclone27

I was thinking about going to the Genie, but I'm not sure how I would go about it. I have 2 HR-24s and 2 H-24s. Could I just replace one of my H24s with the Genie? Or do I need the C31s to have it work correctly?
5-6 tuners would be fine for me. Thanks.


----------



## Laxguy

cyclone27 said:


> I was thinking about going to the Genie, but I'm not sure how I would go about it. I have 2 HR-24s and 2 H-24s. Could I just replace one of my H24s with the Genie? Or do I need the C31s to have it work correctly?
> 5-6 tuners would be fine for me. Thanks.


You don't *need* c31's, and with the Genie and an HR24, you'd have seven tuners for recording, and two more for live watching. You'd need a new SWiM to handle 9 tuners, but if you had the 31s, you'd be fine with what you have, assuming you're on Whole home now.


----------



## cyclone27

Laxguy said:


> You don't *need* c31's, and with the Genie and an HR24, you'd have seven tuners for recording, and two more for live watching. You'd need a new SWiM to handle 9 tuners, but if you had the 31s, you'd be fine with what you have, assuming you're on Whole home now.


Thanks. Yes. I have whole home now.


----------



## Rugged

I called yesterday and the installer just left. I'm a 10yr customer and I had a year left in my current contract. 

genie $299.00 
install $49.00 
credit $(250.00)
$98.00 total plus tax
plus HD fee free for a year so that's $10x12=120
plus Showtime, Starz, Encore free for 6 months.

net cost is $-22 and a new 2yr contract


----------



## smitbret

Laxguy said:


> You don't *need* c31's, and with the Genie and an HR24, you'd have seven tuners for recording, and two more for live watching. You'd need a new SWiM to handle 9 tuners, but if you had the 31s, you'd be fine with what you have, assuming you're on Whole home now.


Keep in mind that the upgraded SWM16 that will be needed to handle 9 tuners will also require you to run 4 coax cables from the dish into the house.

I was going to replace one of my 2 H24s with an HR34 to go with my 2 HR24s, but when the installer got there to install I passed and went with a 3rd HR24. I kind of wish I'd have thought to just put one of the HR24s into single tuner mode, but I brain farted.


----------



## Datagg

Contract was up. mentioned the hopper.. Free Genie installed the very next day. $25.00 instal as it was just a swap. Sometimes life is good.


----------



## trh

smitbret said:


> Keep in mind that the upgraded SWM16 that will be needed to handle 9 tuners will also require you to run 4 coax cables from the dish into the house.


To clarify this a bit, you need four coax going from the dish to the SWiM16 location, not necessarily inside the house. My 16 is about 6' below the dish on an exterior wall, so the four wires are all located outside.


----------



## TDK1044

So, I have my install tomorrow. I currently have whole home with three HD DVRs and a SWM8 switch. I will be giving those three boxes back, and adding 1 HR34 and one Genie client. Will he need to run additional cables?


----------



## spartanstew

No


----------



## bainbridgematt

Datagg said:


> Contract was up. mentioned the hopper.. Free Genie installed the very next day. $25.00 instal as it was just a swap. Sometimes life is good.


Must be nice. After 1:15 on the phone with them I got nowhere. My contract is up, but I have only been a customer for 2 years (sporting a HR21 (POS), one HD and one SD receiver with Whole Home DVR)

Summary of what happened........

Called and talked to a rep. Told me it would be $147 to swap out my current HR21 (old piece of crap that is very bad) and my one SD receiver and my one HD receiver for a Genie and 2 genie clients. I said I would have to think that over and talk it over with my wife. He said OK and then put me on hold and came back and said he could actually get me everything for just the $49 install fee. I said sure. Let's do that. Then he said he could also give me an $18/month for 6 months programming credit and Sunday Ticket for the rest of the year. I'm thinking "great" this will keep me with directv and we'll be good to go.

Then the trouble began....He transferred me over to third party verification where they started to go through the description of what I would get and they didn't say anything about the two clients so I stopped them and told them what the original rep said. After a lengthy discussion the rude verification rep that was very confrontational, she transferred me to someone else (presumably back with order processing). I was in the process of discussing what had happened and that person was looking at stuff when we got disconnected (not sure if it was on my phone or their phone). Took 45 minutes for that sequence to occur.

Called back. Talked to a very nice rep that then told me they original guy was incorrect and they couldn't offer me a discount on the Genie at all. All they could offer was another HD-DVR to replace my standard def receiver and a replacement of the HR-21 that is a POS. I asked "what receivers will I get?" and I got the standard DirecTV line about how they can't guarantee the equipment models. The only fee for all of this would be the install fee. He quoted me about $500 to get me what the original rep had offered for just the $49 install and kept feeding me a line about how they are not allowed by directv to offer hardly any credit for the genie even 10+ year customers (a line which is clearly false based on this board). I told him I would talk this all over with my wife and get back to them. This conversation took another 30 minutes.

So after an 1:15 I am right back where I stared. In the end I feel like DirecTV has taken me to the cleaners again and as much as I despise Time Warner they may win our business by simply delivering on what they say.

So after that rant, can anyone offer any advice.

*********Update*********
So I sent an email to the customer advocate group and got a call back right away. They are replacing my HR21 without re-upping my contract. She also offered to replace my SD receiver with the Genie for just the install fee. So I'll give directv some props for good customer service at the top. Wish we could have done it at a lower level, but the people at the top made it better.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Had an order for an HR34 and 2 clients($0.00) that were set to be installed yesterday, but with the weather the tech was not able to install and re-peak my dish. Had a new roof put on Friday. Ending up cancelling the equipment upgrade and having them come out on Saturday morning to re-peak the dish. 

Deciding to not sign up for another 2 years and keep my existing DVR's as is. Don't think I will be going anywhere, but I have options should I wish to leave.


----------



## nalgon

Hi bainbridge. Can you send please send me the email of the customer advocate group
Thanks


----------



## TDK1044

Excellent HR34 install and tech. It took him about 20 minutes to install and activate the HR34 and the Genie client. Then he deactivated my three old HR24 Whole Home DVRs, which I confirmed on my i-pad app. He even took the three HR24 DVRs with him when he left so that I didn't even need to arrange for boxes to be sent to me.


----------



## smitbret

TDK1044 said:


> Excellent HR34 install and tech. It took him about 20 minutes to install and activate the HR34 and the Genie client. Then he deactivated my three old HR24 Whole Home DVRs, which I confirmed on my i-pad app. He even took the three HR24 DVRs with him when he left so that I didn't even need to arrange for boxes to be sent to me.


Keep tabs on your account. Occasionally, the techs take their time in getting the deactivated IRDs back into the system and I have seen customers get billed non-returned receiver fees. It happens maybe 1 time out of 1000 or even less often, but it does happen. As a customer, I will always return the IRDs myself rather than give them to the tech. I have more incentive to get them back quickly.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Just got mine for free install is tomorrow can't wait I love new toys.I also got HD free for a year and 10.00 off my programing package what a great day for me with D*


----------



## Dmtalon

Steve Robertson said:


> Just got mine for free install is tomorrow can't wait I love new toys.I also got HD free for a year and 10.00 off my programing package what a great day for me with D*


How many Receivers/tuners did you have before? What package(s) do you have?

I just spent nearly an hour on the phone with who said he was retention. The best deal I could get was $200 for a HR34+ New HDDVR (and associated HW + installation). This is down from the $347 I was offered for the same earlier in the week.

I'm fairly certain at this point, I'm going to switch to Dish. I've been with Directv for a while (2002 I think) and I have a HR20 and HR21 (activated 2007/2008 respectively).

I specifically told him that if I call back to cancel because I've signed up for dish, and the "real offer" comes out, it will be too late. He swore up and down that I would not be able to get a better deal based on my account standing.

10 years
Choice package
HD Package
Rent nearly every UFC fight
No late bills.

Dish would be free hopper + one Joey, all the same channels for $35/mo for 12 mo and then up to 59/mo after that putting my bill to about what it is now/mo.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Dmtalon said:


> How many Receivers/tuners did you have before? What package(s) do you have?
> 
> I just spent nearly an hour on the phone with who said he was retention. The best deal I could get was $200 for a HR34+ New HDDVR (and associated HW + installation). This is down from the $347 I was offered for the same earlier in the week.
> 
> I'm fairly certain at this point, I'm going to switch to Dish. I've been with Directv for a while (2002 I think) and I have a HR20 and HR21 (activated 2007/2008 respectively).
> 
> I specifically told him that if I call back to cancel because I've signed up for dish, and the "real offer" comes out, it will be too late. He swore up and down that I would not be able to get a better deal based on my account standing.
> 
> 10 years
> Choice package
> HD Package
> Rent nearly every UFC fight
> No late bills.
> 
> Dish would be free hopper + one Joey, all the same channels for $35/mo for 12 mo and then up to 59/mo after that putting my bill to about what it is now/mo.


When I called and got the automated system I said cancel and it brought me to this rep that was like no problem this is your lucky day. I have about a 100.00 a month bill not sure what package but have 3 boxes and free NFL ST as well. I would try back and try the cancel thing and see what happens.

Good Luck and remember the grass isn't always greener on the other side


----------



## Dmtalon

Steve Robertson said:


> When I called and got the automated system I said cancel and it brought me to this rep that was like no problem this is your lucky day. I have about a 100.00 a month bill not sure what package but have 3 boxes and free NFL ST as well. I would try back and try the cancel thing and see what happens.
> 
> Good Luck and remember the grass isn't always greener on the other side


I would strictly be jumping ship for the $$ not because I think Dish is going to be better. I hope for similar service quality.

I just want New equipment, and not pay through the nose. If I have to pay $200+ then I don't want to be under contract. It feels like they're squeezing from both ends. Either subsidize my equipment (which I'm likely to keep for another 5 years) and put me under contract or make me pay and don't.

P.S I did say cancel at the automated prompt.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Dmtalon said:


> I would strictly be jumping ship for the $$ not because I think Dish is going to be better. I hope for similar service quality.
> 
> I just want New equipment, and not pay through the nose. If I have to pay $200+ then I don't want to be under contract. It feels like they're squeezing from both ends. Either subsidize my equipment (which I'm likely to keep for another 5 years) and put me under contract or make me pay and don't.
> 
> P.S I did say cancel at the automated prompt.


I would call back again it took 4 calls for me to get ST free this year. You have to play CSR roulette sometimes but I think most agree it does work. I would also mention you saw on the internet that people were getting it for free. I try to be real nice to them and get them to want to help you out.


----------



## Dmtalon

Steve Robertson said:


> I would call back again it took 4 calls for me to get ST free this year. You have to play CSR roulette sometimes but I think most agree it does work. I would also mention you saw on the internet that people were getting it for free. I try to be real nice to them and get them to want to help you out.


I appreciate your feedback. I have generally been very happy with DTV and they have always been nice to me. I do believe that the people that always have problems with everyone are in reality the actual problem. I always try to treat any csr with honesty because it just works.

I'll try one more time before I call Dish. (Will be call #3)


----------



## Curtis0620

Mention that you are looking at the Hopper and DISH.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Dmtalon said:


> I appreciate your feedback. I have generally been very happy with DTV and they have always been nice to me. I do believe that the people that always have problems with everyone are in reality the actual problem. I always try to treat any csr with honesty because it just works.
> 
> I'll try one more time before I call Dish. (Will be call #3)


Good Luck


----------



## Dmtalon

I guess another unsuccessful call. I called, explained what I wanted and after being put on hold for about a solid 5 minutes he came back with a $149 for everything installed. That is a Genie and the client (CL31?). I don't really need a second DVR so that is what I was originally after.

I explained to him that I could (and would) switch to Dish for free, and even save some money for the next 12 months. I explained that I talked to someone today that got the deal I wanted for free.

He seemed to believe me, and understand, but wouldn't go below $149. I did ask him about what I needed to do once I schedule my Dish install.

I made it clear that after I hung up, and called Dish to set up an appointment for their install, there would be nothing they could do to sway me back. He said he understood, and that price he gave me would be good for 5 days.

Closer but still don't understand why some get free, others don't.


----------



## RD in Fla

I was offered a free HR34 when I called to get ST a few months ago. I declined when they informed me self install was not an option. I've always installed my own Directv equipment since 1995. Ordered an HR34 from Solid Signal for $349 on Thursday along with a SWM 16 from EBay. I will install Thanksgiving week. Paying for equipment is worth it to me to avoid the CSR and Tech roulette that is so well documented here.


----------



## inkahauts

Dmtalon said:


> I guess another unsuccessful call. I called, explained what I wanted and after being put on hold for about a solid 5 minutes he came back with a $149 for everything installed. That is a Genie and the client (CL31?). I don't really need a second DVR so that is what I was originally after.
> 
> I explained to him that I could (and would) switch to Dish for free, and even save some money for the next 12 months. I explained that I talked to someone today that got the deal I wanted for free.
> 
> He seemed to believe me, and understand, but wouldn't go below $149. I did ask him about what I needed to do once I schedule my Dish install.
> 
> I made it clear that after I hung up, and called Dish to set up an appointment for their install, there would be nothing they could do to sway me back. He said he understood, and that price he gave me would be good for 5 days.
> 
> Closer but still don't understand why some get free, others don't.


Curios, when was the last time you got any discount from them? And how often do you call to get discounts?


----------



## Dmtalon

inkahauts said:


> Curios, when was the last time you got any discount from them? And how often do you call to get discounts?


I found out that I do have two "discounts" right now that are about to expire in 2 months (so 10 months ago). The last "favor" I got from directv was about 3-4 months ago we called because of signal issues. They sent someone out for "free" because we've been with them for a while.

I do tend to watch for monthly discounts, and rarely accept any of the "free for 3 months" deals.


----------



## Steve Robertson

I also had a discount going not sure why they played hardball with you if it were I I would keep calling if I really wanted to stay with D*

Good luck with Dish and hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Jacob Braun

RD in Fla said:


> I was offered a free HR34 when I called to get ST a few months ago. I declined when they informed me self install was not an option. I've always installed my own Directv equipment since 1995. Ordered an HR34 from Solid Signal for $349 on Thursday along with a SWM 16 from EBay. I will install Thanksgiving week. Paying for equipment is worth it to me to avoid the CSR and Tech roulette that is so well documented here.


I just find it hard to understand why someone would pay $349 for the HR34 + the cost of a SWM16 ($100 or less if you got it on ebay? so around $450/500?) when they would have given you the HR34 free. You have a two year commitment either way.


----------



## j2fast

JBv said:


> I just find it hard to understand why someone would pay $349 for the HR34 + the cost of a SWM16 ($100 or less if you got it on ebay? so around $450/500?) when they would have given you the HR34 free. You have a two year commitment either way.


If only that were all true all the time given similar circumstances. The same person can call in 5 times and get 5 different offers. There's definitely no guarantee that RD would have been offered a free HR34 or even discounted for that matter.

The whole system is beyond frustrating because of the wild inconsistency. More than once I've considered just hitting Solid Signal myself for the same reasons stated by RD. I might come out ahead playing roulette with the CSR's but at the expense of how much time and frustration. Plus I've had some bad install experiences in the past, the extra expense pretty close to worth it for me just not to have to deal with the quality of techs that have been to our place in the past...


----------



## Jacob Braun

j2fast said:


> If only that were all true all the time given similar circumstances. The same person can call in 5 times and get 5 different offers. There's definitely no guarantee that RD would have been offered a free HR34 or even discounted for that matter.
> 
> The whole system is beyond frustrating because of the wild inconsistency. More than once I've considered just hitting Solid Signal myself for the same reasons stated by RD. I might come out ahead playing roulette with the CSR's but at the expense of how much time and frustration. Plus I've had some bad install experiences in the past, the extra expense pretty close to worth it for me just not to have to deal with the quality of techs that have been to our place in the past...


That's actually an excellent point, regarding inconsistency. Sigh.


----------



## trh

j2fast said:


> There's definitely no guarantee that RD would have been offered a free HR34 or even discounted for that matter.


Certainly there is no guarantee, and calling multiple times often gets you multiple answers. But in this case, he was offered a free 34 along with ST. He declined because they wouldn't let him do a self-install.


RD in Fla said:


> I was offered a free HR34 when I called to get ST a few months ago. I declined when they informed me self install was not an option. I've always installed my own Directv equipment since 1995. Ordered an HR34 from Solid Signal for $349 on Thursday along with a SWM 16 from EBay. I will install Thanksgiving week. Paying for equipment is worth it to me to avoid the CSR and Tech roulette that is so well documented here.


----------



## Dmtalon

Yesterday I signed up for Dish. 1 Hopper, and 2 Joey's no cost to me for hardware or install. When everything is all said and done my Monthly bill will be pretty similar to my current DTV bill (after my 12mo promotion price) that has $18 in monthly discounts.

After setting up my account and scheduling my Install date, I called DTV to have my service cancelled on the same day. This would now be the 4th retention agent I talked with in the last 7 days. He told me the $149 I was offered last time didn't include the *required* cinema kit. The best he could come up with was in the neighborhood of $16X.

I let him know my call wasn't a ploy to get a better price. That I had already signed up for Dish based on my previous call to them. In the end it appears they lost me as a 10 year customer over an equipment upgrade. The Retention CSR was very polite and seemed concerned about not being able to get me the deal, but was unwilling to step out of bounds to match what I could get by changing providers.

So, I'll have new equipment (certainly better than what I have now, and depending on who you ask, not as good or better than the Genie). a new 24mo agreement with the first 12 months at a decent discounted rate.

Hopefully all goes well...


----------



## Smitty20

Called today. Said the Hopper sounded like a good solution for my set-up, but I heard the Genie could do the same thing and that I would rather stay with DTV if I could.

CSR checked me account. Came back with Genie and 2 clients with installation for free. Will combine with 2 legacy HD-DVRs.


----------



## haas

This is so goofy to me. Why can't this be consistent, Black and white pricing???


----------



## Dmtalon

haas said:


> This is so goofy to me. Why can't this be consistent, Black and white pricing???


Yep, Doesn't make sense that an existing customer entering into a new 2 year contract wouldn't be treated exactly the same as a new customer (or BETTER). The 2y contract is designed to pay for any subsidies of that equipment. That brings you back to square one.

They are just betting you won't bother leaving.


----------



## Beerstalker

haas said:


> This is so goofy to me. Why can't this be consistent, Black and white pricing???


Because not everyone has the exact same channel package, number of receivers, etc.

Which makes more sense to you, give a $100 discount to someone who you only make $5/month off of in order to keep them as a customer. Or give a $100 discount to someone you make $20/month off of to keep them? Personally I'd be much more likely to give the second customer the discount, and I hope that any for-profit business would come to the same conclusion.


----------



## Jacob Braun

Smitty20 said:


> Called today. Said the Hopper sounded like a good solution for my set-up, but I heard the Genie could do the same thing and that I would rather stay with DTV if I could.
> 
> CSR checked me account. Came back with Genie and 2 clients with installation for free. Will combine with 2 legacy HD-DVRs.


I see you're in Texas. Do you have the Protection Plan?


----------



## Smitty20

JBv said:


> I see you're in Texas. Do you have the Protection Plan?


Nope.


----------



## mitchflorida

Beerstalker said:


> Which makes more sense to you, give a $100 discount to someone who you only make $5/month off of in order to keep them as a customer. Or give a $100 discount to someone you make $20/month off of to keep them? Personally I'd be much more likely to give the second customer the discount, and I hope that any for-profit business would come to the same conclusion.


Do you seriously think that DirecTV has any customers that it only makes $5 a month on? After the first year, I am guessing DTV probably makes at least $30 on every customer, at the least.


----------



## RD in Fla

JBv said:


> I just find it hard to understand why someone would pay $349 for the HR34 + the cost of a SWM16 ($100 or less if you got it on ebay? so around $450/500?) when they would have given you the HR34 free. You have a two year commitment either way.


In addition to those reasons I already mentioned, personal preference and the joy of doing things myself. I could protest the current Directv model of no self-installs but that is the company's preference. Two years doesn't matter, been a customer since 1995 and I'm not going anywhere. Probably not economically sensible (it's just money and what entertainment is a sensible investment?) but the peace of mind is priceless. Did my self-install today. Had to put the old LNB back on the dish (I had installed a SWiM LNB a few years ago) so I would have four inputs into the SWiM 16. Moved a few receivers around and installed the Genie. Called to activate and everything is great. What a nice machine. The wife, daughter and myself are thrilled that we now have nine available tuners to record on. No more recording conflicts.


----------



## Tremaine

I'm a 12 yr customer with an old HR20 and HR21... I called in to see what offer I could get. I told the CSR that I was looking at the great deal on the Hopper and what could they offer on the Genie to keep me from leaving. 

He offered me the HR34 ($299), whole home kit? ($99), 1 client (free) and the install (free)... He then said he could throw in some free programming (Showtime for 3 months). Does this sound OK? I think I might be able to negotiate a little more, right?


----------



## Davenlr

That's basically full price. Id go with the free Hopper if that is what Dish is offering.
After two years with Dish, then DirecTv will probably give you a free HR34 to come back.


----------



## Tremaine

Well, its definitely a game of roulette. I posted above about getting a very standard offer for upgrading to a Genie, despite a long history and very few upgrades in the past... Well, I called a second time last night and very nicely explained to the CSR that I thought that the Hopper was too good of an offer to pass up, and that I was disappointed that Directv wasn't offering the Genie for a better price to long time customers. She quickly transferred me to an "Equipment specialist" who I assume was Retention. He listened to my previous offer and said, "Lets see if we can't do something better than that."

He put me on hold for a few minutes and came back to tell me he could offer me the Genie for $99, and all other equipment and install for free. As well, he said he would give me a $15 a month credit for 12 months. Obviously I jumped at it, since it does not sound like too many people have been getting deals like this.

I really think it is just dumb luck...


----------



## Steveb_77

I called the other day and got the canned answer of $299 for the Genie. I really didn't fight too much as I was really just looking for a reason to stay as I'm already unhappy. Have been with DTV for about a year and it's been a poor experience from billing inconsistencies and the receiver's seem so sluggish and freeze all the time. I might be heading back to Dish.


----------



## evans5150

STELLAR upgrade service in Reno today. I upgraded my HR20 to an HR34 and added the Whole Home upgrade for a total of $49 (install fee). I was using Whole Home for the past few years via ethernet and it was working fine but wanted to be legit. Guy came today and knew exactly what he was doing. His buddy showed up because he was done with his job early and helped out. I was also upgraded to a SWiM dish along with everything else and was up and running in 1 hour and 30 minutes. I have a smart panel in my central closet which probably helped with the install and I'm happy for that. Watching SJSU/LA Tech and ND/USC at the same time. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## lincolnnellie

I just called and got HR34 swapped with a h23, plus switchover to deca from cat-6, free install, starz free for 6 months, whole home free for 3 months, and $15.00 credit a month for 12 months. Cost me $50.00 for the HR34, so basically I got $139.00 credit for new 2 year commitment.

The coolest part is that I get to keep my HR-21 and HR-22 so I will have 9 tuners on dvr!

I have a non SWiM system and am using cat-6 diy for the whole home. I am assuming they have to switch me to SWiM for the HR-34 and I told the CSR I want to be switched to DECA for the whole house. I am a bit worried about them switching me to DECA. Any way I can guarantee they do it or is it required for the HR-34?


----------



## detroitlions

My two year contract expired a few days ago and I'm debating how to proceed before calling retentions. I presently have a H21 and two HR-24's. One of the HR-24's has a bad hard drive where I have to reset the receiver every time (it locks up after being on or off for several hours). I'm assuming using an external hard drive would fix this problem. If I get a Genie, would it be to my advantage to keep this HR-24 or should I just tell them its broken and have that swapped out with the Genie? My goal is to have as many tuners as possible. Thanks!


----------



## robd54

I called them this weekend to see about swapping out my 6 year old HR20 that is crazy slow with anything and inquired about Genie. I have ST, package right under premier with HBO, protection plan, whole home, nomad, etc. We have 5 HD TV's, currently 2 HD DVRs and 3 regular HD boxes. The CSR was great, she said the normal price for genie is $349 and $99 per client and required cinema kit or whatever (even though I already have WHDVR) but would see how much she could write off. At this point I thought it was going to be ridiculous but she came back and offered me Genie, 4 clients, install, and cinema kit for free. So needless to say I jumped on that and they're coming Thursday to do the install. I had 1 year left on my contract, so it got extended to 2 total, and was already getting some discounts per month. She was very helpful. I prompted cancel at the voice prompts to get to retentions, but never mentioned it. Looking forward to the install.


----------



## funkeruski

I've currently have 5 DVR's. 2 HR24's and the other three older DVR's. I pay $6 per month for each of these 4 DVR's, $8 for DVR service, and then $3 for whole home. So, this totals $35. 

I understand there is a $20 per month fee for the Genie, and no charge for each of the TV boxes. Does this also include the monthly DVR service and the whole home? Would those charges go away if I upgrade to the Genie? I actually like my setup, but will switch if my monthly charges go down. Are there any other benefits of the Genie vs my current setup? Finally, can a Slingbox be hooked up to the Genie?

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## vestaviaScott

Just called and said "Cancel Service" at the automated prompt. Got through to a CSR. She sounded like Whoopi Goldberg so thought I might be in for a tough negotiation 

I explained to her that my wife had seen the Dish hopper commercials and was interested in the 5 tuner DVR to eliminate programming issues due to recording conflicts. I told her that I heard they had something similar but that on my previous call the tech told me the upgrade fee was $299 plus $50 install fee. I then said, I'm just calling to find out how much it will cost me to cancel, and when my 2 year commitment expires.

After several minutes of being on hold, she came back and indicated that since I had been a long time loyal customer (~10 yrs) they wanted to try to make it work and offered to give me a $200 credit to help with the cost.

After doing the math and estimating the out of pocket cost at $150, I told her that was too much expense here at the Holiday's and that I couldn't do it. She did some additional figuring and then offered to give me a 12 month DVR service fee credit. At $8 per month, that comes to $96. I agreed to accept that and they will be installing my new Genie on Friday Nov 30th (assuming that I get wife approval before then).

I'll get an additional $152 charge on my January bill that will be partially offset over the course of the year with my DVR service fee credit. Of course, it will also mean an additional 2 year commitment, which is pretty standard.

Overall, I'm happy with the deal but I do need to verify that there will not be an additional $20 per month "Advanced Receiver Fee". That's a deal killer if so and I'll be moving to Uverse or Dish. I believe I'm already paying something similar with the HR24 which is partially waived because of "Auto pay".



> *UPDATE*: Just confirmed with D* that my bill will remain the same and I'm apparently already paying the "advanced receiver fee" in the form of a $10/mo HD fee and an $8/mo DVR fee. They are currently waiving the $10 HD fee since I'm using paperless billing.


----------



## inkahauts

"funkeruski" said:


> I've currently have 5 DVR's. 2 HR24's and the other three older DVR's. I pay $6 per month for each of these 4 DVR's, $8 for DVR service, and then $3 for whole home. So, this totals $35.
> 
> I understand there is a $20 per month fee for the Genie, and no charge for each of the TV boxes. Does this also include the monthly DVR service and the whole home? Would those charges go away if I upgrade to the Genie? I actually like my setup, but will switch if my monthly charges go down. Are there any other benefits of the Genie vs my current setup? Finally, can a Slingbox be hooked up to the Genie?
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.


You have a lot of wrong info. The genie has the exact same cost structure as a HR24. You could swap it for one of your older DVRs and the costs to you would be no different than they are today. If you have more DVRs than tvs, you could swap two of your older units for one genie and actually gain one more tuner to record on, pip, and lose one box, lowering your bill by one $6 a month mirror fee.

Since your system has been around the Whole Home Service, DVR, and Hi Definition fees are all on their own lines. New customers have one line for all three charges that is $20. There is no genie fee.

Each client box that you get still also carries a mirroring fee just like any other box.

How many tvs do you actually have?


----------



## funkeruski

inkahauts said:


> You have a lot of wrong info. The genie has the exact same cost structure as a HR24. You could swap it for one of your older DVRs and the costs to you would be no different than they are today. If you have more DVRs than tvs, you could swap two of your older units for one genie and actually gain one more tuner to record on, pip, and lose one box, lowering your bill by one $6 a month mirror fee.
> 
> Since your system has been around the Whole Home Service, DVR, and Hi Definition fees are all on their own lines. New customers have one line for all three charges that is $20. There is no genie fee.
> 
> Each client box that you get still also carries a mirroring fee just like any other box.
> 
> How many tvs do you actually have?


Thanks for the info. I've got 5 DVR's each connected to a TV. So 5 TV's. In a nutshell what I'm wanting to know is whether my monthly charges would come down if I switched over to a Genie.


----------



## carl6

No, monthly cost will remain the same if you retain the same number of viewing locations. The C31 client (or Samsung RVU capable TV) has the same $6 a month cost as a DVR or receiver.


----------



## Dmtalon

Well as a follow up to my earlier posts. My Dish install was yesterday. One hopper and two Joey's

The Dish Installer was able to reuse the existing DTV mount, and everything went smooth. We did have to run two new lines since he accidentally chunked up the existing one with his drill trying to make a second hole... Very happy with the Hopper and Joey setup so far. The thing is SOOO fast it's crazy. The thing moves as fast as you can command it.

I put one Joey behind the Master Bedroom TV and it's streaming from the Hopper via hard wired gigabit only, no coax. pretty sweet. And since the Hopper is in the basement I routed the antenna (coax) up stairs and that works quite well.

Might actually retire my Harmony and just use the UHF remotes. Time will tell.

Time will tell how everything works out but I'm quite happy with the change, and the free equipment upgrade.


----------



## TDK1044

RD in Fla said:


> I was offered a free HR34 when I called to get ST a few months ago. I declined when they informed me self install was not an option. I've always installed my own Directv equipment since 1995. Ordered an HR34 from Solid Signal for $349 on Thursday along with a SWM 16 from EBay. I will install Thanksgiving week. Paying for equipment is worth it to me to avoid the CSR and Tech roulette that is so well documented here.


Why? You don't own the equipment. Why pay SS $349 for an HR34 that you don't own, when you can pay D* $199 for one as I did? You still have to activate it with D* whoever you get it from, and D* owns the device.

I paid a total of $248 for an HR34, a Genie thin client, a full install of both devices, and the tech deactivating and removing my three HR24 DVRs so that I didn't have to get boxes shipped to me in order to return the DVRs.

The whole process, including activation of the HR34 and the Genie client, took about 30 minutes, and the tech left with my old DVRs.

I have purchased from the excellent Solid Signal in the past in order to guarantee getting the model of DVR that I desired, but with the HR34, why pay SS $349 when you can pay D* $199?


----------



## Beerstalker

I just tried this yesterday for my neighbor. He was upgrading from an old SD only account with just one standard def receiver, and the old Total Choice package.

My results weren't as good as some on here. I was only able to get them to come down to $149 for the HR34, one C31 client for free, and one C31 client for $99. So $248 out of pocket total. Then of course the new HD, DVR, MRV, and two additional receiver fees for another $33/month. My neighbor was not willing to do that.

So I kept talking to them and was able to get one HD-DVR and two HD receivers for free instead of the HR34 and C31 clients. To offset the increase in the monthly fees the CSR changed him over to the current choice package, and was able to give him a $27/month discount on his service for a year. So now his bill should only go up by $6/month for the next year, then it will jump up the remaining $27 dollars.

I guess even though he has been a customer for around 15 years, his low package, and only having one receiver didn't give him a good enough rating to get them to give a better deal on the Genie setup. I'm hoping he is happy with what he got in the long run though. They have never had a DVR before, and I told him once he gets one and starts using it I'm sure he will see that the $11/month cost is probably going to be worth it.


----------



## RD in Fla

TDK1044 said:


> Why? You don't own the equipment. Why pay SS $349 for an HR34 that you don't own, when you can pay D* $199 for one as I did? You still have to activate it with D* whoever you get it from, and D* owns the device.
> 
> I paid a total of $248 for an HR34, a Genie thin client, a full install of both devices, and the tech deactivating and removing my three HR24 DVRs so that I didn't have to get boxes shipped to me in order to return the DVRs.
> 
> The whole process, including activation of the HR34 and the Genie client, took about 30 minutes, and the tech left with my old DVRs.
> 
> I have purchased from the excellent Solid Signal in the past in order to guarantee getting the model of DVR that I desired, but with the HR34, why pay SS $349 when you can pay D* $199?


My previous explanation when asked earlier on in the thread:

In addition to those reasons I already mentioned, personal preference and the joy of doing things myself. I could protest the current Directv model of no self-installs but that is the company's preference. Two years doesn't matter, been a customer since 1995 and I'm not going anywhere. Probably not economically sensible (it's just money and what entertainment is a sensible investment?) but the peace of mind is priceless. Did my self-install today. Had to put the old LNB back on the dish (I had installed a SWiM LNB a few years ago) so I would have four inputs into the SWiM 16. Moved a few receivers around and installed the Genie. Called to activate and everything is great. What a nice machine. The wife, daughter and myself are thrilled that we now have nine available tuners to record on. No more recording conflicts.


----------



## gfrang

I just called to get a genie but the csr didn't understand that i had no indention on paying a bloody cent on the freaking thing when i can get a hopper for free.I am a long time sub, 13 years whit a spotless payment record because of auto pay.

I am not complaining i understand that the they can only do what they are told to do but i am thinking about leaving pay tv and just using the antenna but i have to check with my better half epically when she is now paying for Directv, it is like the double whammy lose Directtv lose Gf of 13 years.

Well i guess i am complaining but what c an i do jump out the freeking window
i only breaa ancle or something:nono:


----------



## Jimbos G

RD in Fla said:


> My previous explanation when asked earlier on in the thread:
> 
> In addition to those reasons I already mentioned, personal preference and the joy of doing things myself. I could protest the current Directv model of no self-installs but that is the company's preference. Two years doesn't matter, been a customer since 1995 and I'm not going anywhere. Probably not economically sensible (it's just money and what entertainment is a sensible investment?) but the peace of mind is priceless. Did my self-install today. Had to put the old LNB back on the dish (I had installed a SWiM LNB a few years ago) so I would have four inputs into the SWiM 16. Moved a few receivers around and installed the Genie. Called to activate and everything is great. What a nice machine. The wife, daughter and myself are thrilled that we now have nine available tuners to record on. No more recording conflicts.


LOL. DirectTV wishes all customers were like you ! Pay for equipment even though they offered it to you for free, install yourself for the joy of it and pay your monthly bill with a smile on your face 

I'm also a 15 year customer on Auto-pay and the best deal I could get was $100 discount for the Genie. I'm not too concerned though, I figure I'll give it some time and eventually I'll be offered a free upgrade.


----------



## SteveHas

Last Sunday I got my HR34 installed.
Genie was free, but had to pay $49.00 for install.
I too have done all prior installs myself.
The $49.00 turned out to be a massive bargain!

dish needed to be re-peaked
prior installer never grounded dish, that was done
New LNB
new splitters
SWiM 16
Green 4 way splitter
DECA units
new wire runs
7 hours of work

WOW!:grin:


----------



## SPACEMAKER

SteveHas;3139968 said:


> Last Sunday I got my HR34 installed.
> Genie was free, but had to pay $49.00 for install.
> I too have done all prior installs myself.
> The $49.00 turned out to be a massive bargain!
> 
> dish needed to be re-peaked
> prior installer never grounded dish, that was done
> New LNB
> new splitters
> SWiM 16
> Green 4 way splitter
> DECA units
> new wire runs
> 7 hours of work
> 
> WOW!:grin:


Are you a Premier subscriber?


----------



## KsBillsFan

SteveHas, happy the install went well for you because I know the Bills football season isn't going great. I hope for some changes for next year, but not holding my breath.


----------



## bm54409

I called to cancel and was given about $30 off a month for a year, 3 months of all the movie channels free, a $200 gift card and was offered the genie (2 rooms) for $49. I guess being a loyal customer for 19 years paid off.


----------



## RD in Fla

bm54409 said:


> I called to cancel and was given about $30 off a month for a year, 3 months of all the movie channels free, a $200 gift card and was offered the genie (2 rooms) for $49. I guess being a loyal customer for 19 years paid off.


19 years? Directv launched on June 17, 1994.


----------



## Ed Campbell

RD in Fla said:


> 19 years? Directv launched on June 17, 1994.


Depends on where you were. They did my install March, 1994.

Signed up at their storefront in town. Bank financed the purchase in February, 1994.


----------



## ewing453

I was offered $299 from retention for the genie. 

I called a few days later to address a problem with some receivers not getting 103 sat. Talked to case management and in the process was offered a free equipment upgrade since I had the protection plan. I have a total of 17 tuners with the genie swap, to make a long story short I got the following totally free:

Genie DVR
Swm expander
2nd swm-16
2 1x4 splitters
2 DECA for existing receivers
New LNB for the dish
Free install

I did end up buying a swm-E2 because I didn't like how I was going to have to mount the SWM-16 upside down. 

On a side note I had the 5 LNB dish. I have not noticed any problems with HD on HR21 receivers, but the newer receivers in the kids room were missing HD channels. The tech could not even get the 103 sat to register on his meter, se he replaced LNB and all is working now.


----------



## weadjust

Ed Campbell said:


> Depends on where you were. They did my install March, 1994.
> 
> Signed up at their storefront in town. Bank financed the purchase in February, 1994.


Did you just look at the searching for signal message until they started broadcasting in June?:lol: The first system sold in the USA was at Cowboy Maloney's Electric City in Jackson, MS on June 17, 1994.

http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1G1-118893232.html


----------



## wthalliii

Just got my Genie & three clients a couple of days ago. It replaced an HR-21 and a SD DVR (don't remember the model). The installer charged me $50 for doing one wire run. I had coax running to the other two TV's. The interesting thing was that the $50 went to him, not to DirecTV. Whatever. Anyway, that's the only thing I had to pay up front. According to what DTV told me, I'll be paying monthly charges of $3 for whole home, and $6 each for two of the clients.

Actually, when I called, I was not aware that the Genie had been released. I was wanting to replace the SD DVR with HD. When she asked if I was wanting the Genie, I asked how much. She said that it was no cost for new customers. So I asked, well, how much for me? She said she'd look, and then said she was surprised that it was offering me the Genie plus one client for free. I jumped on that.

I'm happy with it so far. Dunno about the Genie Recommends thing yet, we'll see, but the menus are faster than my HR-21 was. And they expanded the series manager so that it has more than 50 slots. That's great! I was always running out.

BTW, someone was talking about some kind of extended warranty thing for Texas that gets you free upgrades every two years. As far as I know, I'm not on that. I am in Texas, though.


----------



## Diana C

RD in Fla said:


> In addition to those reasons I already mentioned, personal preference and the joy of doing things myself. I could protest the current Directv model of no self-installs but that is the company's preference. Two years doesn't matter, been a customer since 1995 and I'm not going anywhere. Probably not economically sensible (it's just money and what entertainment is a sensible investment?) but the peace of mind is priceless. Did my self-install today. Had to put the old LNB back on the dish (I had installed a SWiM LNB a few years ago) so I would have four inputs into the SWiM 16. Moved a few receivers around and installed the Genie. Called to activate and everything is great. What a nice machine. The wife, daughter and myself are thrilled that we now have nine available tuners to record on. No more recording conflicts.


I simply had everything in place for the installer - I had already balanced the tuner count on the SWM, run the coax, the HDMI and digital audio lines, I even ran the power cord. All he had to do was plug it in and turn it on. He was in and out of here in under 20 minutes.

By letting him plug it in, I saved $270 off the Solid Signal price.


----------



## goinsleeper

wthalliii said:


> BTW, someone was talking about some kind of extended warranty thing for Texas that gets you free upgrades every two years. As far as I know, I'm not on that. I am in Texas, though.


It was mentioned several months ago that Texas customers had a $2 increase on their protection plan and it now allows for a free upgrade every two years. It's not a special addition, it's now built into your regular protection plan coverage.


----------



## txfeinbergs

goinsleeper said:


> It was mentioned several months ago that Texas customers had a $2 increase on their protection plan and it now allows for a free upgrade every two years. It's not a special addition, it's now built into your regular protection plan coverage.


This is correct. The trial for this program is being done in Texas and I was able to take advantage of it. Note that you had to have been on the protection plan for at least 1 year before you can take advantage of your first free upgrade (to prevent people signing up just to get a bunch of new equipment and then dropping it afterwards I imagine). I was able to get a Genie and 2 C31 clients for free (albeit you are locked into another two year contract though).


----------



## wthalliii

Okay, that makes sense. It keeps you under contract. But it also does get you the latest equipment, so I guess that balances it out.


----------



## turkeylord

Looking to make the jump myself. I've been holding on to my HR20 and H20 up untill now because DTV still hadn't done HD locals in my area. As of a month ago they finally launched.

I have some recordings on the HR20 that I'd like to keep, what are my options? Use it as an active receiver? The UI is sooo slow it drives me crazy. Can I keep it in a closet somewhere to serve the recordings over WH and not pay the receiver fee? I understand from reading some threads that it's not possible to transfer recordings to the new DVR.

I still need to do some more reading here, I'm not entirely sure if I'm going to need a new dish or not, right now I have the non-SWiM AU9 I believe.


*EDIT* Oh, and I'm using an alternate IR code set in my home theater - does the Genie still have this feature?


----------



## inkahauts

"turkeylord" said:


> Looking to make the jump myself. I've been holding on to my HR20 and H20 up untill now because DTV still hadn't done HD locals in my area. As of a month ago they finally launched.
> 
> I have some recordings on the HR20 that I'd like to keep, what are my options? Use it as an active receiver? The UI is sooo slow it drives me crazy. Can I keep it in a closet somewhere to serve the recordings over WH and not pay the receiver fee? I understand from reading some threads that it's not possible to transfer recordings to the new DVR.
> 
> I still need to do some more reading here, I'm not entirely sure if I'm going to need a new dish or not, right now I have the non-SWiM AU9 I believe.
> 
> *EDIT* Oh, and I'm using an alternate IR code set in my home theater - does the Genie still have this feature?


Genie has multiple ir codes and rf and such. With this being the holidays and most stuff on repeat, I'd suggest you hold off a bit and watch all those recordings on the HR20 pronto. You can't hide it in a closet and use it as a server without paying for it. The other thing you could do is put it where the h20 is now and then have the genie and the HR20.

And yeah, they will upgrade you dish with the install of a genie.


----------



## rahlquist

TDK1044 said:


> I'm upgrading on Saturday. They are charging me $199 for the HR34 and one Genie thin client, plus $49 for installation. I have that confirmed in an e-mail from them.


As part of your install did you need a SWiM upgrade?


----------



## mbailey

Doing the install as I type. Got Genie (add-on) for new TV. Had to go with SWM16 from Zinwell switch keeping HR20, HR21, HR24, H21 and 2-H24's. Will see how this works when done. Have had zero problems with whole home DVR's and HD receivers up to this point.

Cost for HR34 - $49.00 plus $49.00 install. With $10 monthly discount for the next year.

Here is how: Called DTV and told them I wanted to add HR34. Was told $399.00 + Install. Told DTV that was too much and would probably change to TWC and for CSR to place this in notes on the account. Called back 3 hours later, to order HR34 again. When CSR looked at account notes, they transferred me directly to retention who gave me the above offer. Thanks to DBSTalk for clues on how to save over $400.00.

DTV customer 1995-2002, 2006-present


----------



## Mjbillmeier

I called and got Genie foe $49 and no install as well as additional Hr24 for free. I now have (3)hr24, (1)hr34, (1)h24, (1)h25 and (2)standard. They also lowered my bill $28 a month. Required new 2yr commit.


----------



## inkahauts

"Mjbillmeier" said:


> I called and got Genie foe $49 and no install as well as additional Hr24 for free. I now have (3)hr24, (1)hr34, (1)h24, (1)h25 and (2)standard. They also lowered my bill $28 a month. Required new 2yr commit.


Ok, I give... Why on earth do you still have two sd receivers?


----------



## TDK1044

rahlquist said:


> As part of your install did you need a SWiM upgrade?


No. I already had a SMW 8. I was going from 3 DVRs on whole home DVR to an HR34 plus a Genie Client.


----------



## dracozny

mbailey said:


> Doing the install as I type. Got Genie (add-on) for new TV. Had to go with SWM16 from Zinwell switch keeping HR20, HR21, HR24, H21 and 2-H24's. Will see how this works when done. Have had zero problems with whole home DVR's and HD receivers up to this point.
> 
> Cost for HR34 - $49.00 plus $49.00 install. With $10 monthly discount for the next year.
> 
> Here is how: Called DTV and told them I wanted to add HR34. Was told $399.00 + Install. Told DTV that was too much and would probably change to TWC and for CSR to place this in notes on the account. Called back 3 hours later, to order HR34 again. When CSR looked at account notes, they transferred me directly to retention who gave me the above offer. Thanks to DBSTalk for clues on how to save over $400.00.
> 
> DTV customer 1995-2002, 2006-present


too bad that trick doesn't work with Employee accounts.


----------



## taoseno

I called last week and after much negotiations and the threat of the Hopper I got them down to $49 + $49 install; immediate $50 one time credit and a $10 credit for next 6 months. So I said yes and there were to install last Friday; called last Friday morning and cancelled due to big snowstorm. I had to call back and reschedule and got pushed back to tomorrow afternoon. A little disappointed but I really feel for the techs in this area who deal w/ lots of winter weather and inadequate vans w/ no 4WD and a huge service area to cover. Last week it was -12F here...........


----------



## cheap fish

Called this AM, $49 install charge for $0 Genie, they'll be moving my HR-21 to the spare room. I only called to see if the free upgrade of my SD-Tivo to HD DVR was still available. I agreed to a two year contract, but where else am I going to get TV from, Comcast and Dish are a joke.

Had a TV in the bedroom, but never watch it, heck the box is never on because of the noise, moving to a spare room will be better. Guess my bill wil drop $2 since I won't be paying the $5 Tivo charge, but I'll have the $3 Whole Home.


----------



## Kayhold

Wanted to give my experience.

Been with DTV since 2003, currently running 2 HD DVR's, no SWM.
I have whole home run through a cat5 cable.

When the whole Comedy Central thing was going on, even though I had no plans to leave, I called and threatened and got a lot of discounts and a free year of NFL Sunday Ticket and a new HD DVR upgrade.
I was supposedly on a new contract starting then.

I called this week about upgrading to Genie and was told it would be full price.
I asked to cancel, knowing I would get a discount, but had no plans to cancel since I thought I had about 18 months left in contract.

This guy tells me I only have 4 months left in contract, and they would do the install and genie for $150, plus $100 for the other TV.

I told them I would call back - I talked to the husband and we decided to do it.

I called back, but told them I wanted to still cancel, because it was not sitting well with me that I, as a loyal customer, could not get the same deal a new customer does and I really don't want to deal with a company who does no respect long time customers, and would gladly pay my $80 cancel fee and go somewhere else.

Even though I was secretly willing to pay the other price, this guy dropped the fee to $0 for the Genie, $0 for the extra TV, and $49 install.

I told him to waive the install fee, and we'd go ahead, so he dropped it, too.

So, I ended up paying nothing, but did sign a new contract; Comcast is the only other option we have, which is not going to happen because I would never go back to them, so it wasn't a big deal.
Plus they ended up giving me a $20 credit per month for the next year - not sure why, but I won't complain.


----------



## miggo

I just got off the phone. I could not get them below $299 + install. I have been with them for 15 years. I was adding a receiver. Maybe I should ask about upgrading my old R15 instead. I own it so I could re-activate it later if I want to. I use it for my slingbox!


----------



## Oogie Pringle

miggo said:


> I just got off the phone. I could not get them below $299 + install. I have been with them for 15 years. I was adding a receiver. Maybe I should ask about upgrading my old R15 instead. I own it so I could re-activate it later if I want to. I use it for my slingbox!


I haven't been able to get them below this either. The last time I talked they would just ship me the Genie for $299 to self install. Apparently they know that I have a SWM 16 in the system.

Then, yesterday they started calling me again to see if I have enough HD receivers (I'd told them during an earlier conversation that I was upgrading my last SD TV to an HD). They offered a new HD receiver for free if I would get back on contract. I told them that that wasn't good enough. If I'm going to go back on contract, I wanted the latest equipment so I would be good for the two years. Said that I wanted a Genie to swap for my SD receiver. They lady told me $299 to ship to me to install. Told her that wasn't good enough and that I did need an install because the SWM 16 just feeds right into an 8 that feeds all the receivers. She then came back with $199, free install and $15 credit for a year. It is getting installed tomorrow.


----------



## bigdaddyps

I had some D* yokel employee Chris in Tennesee say I had to pay 300 samolians to give them back 2 Hd dvr's to upgrade to a Genie!! I complained loud and hard to no avail. Pissed me off to the point I wanted to jump thru the phone and slap the taste out his mouth.

My contract has expired, I haven't upgraded anything in 2 plus years, I have the protection plan, and I'm a long time customer. Didn't matter.

How in the hell can they ask you to pay 200-400 dollars for a piece of equipment that you don't even own! Would anyone pay that kind of money to rent an audio receiver?

They can kiss my tuchose!


----------



## dpeters11

I paid $400 for mine, and know I'm not the only one.


----------



## bigdaddyps

Wow... Why would anyone pay that kind of money just for the temp usage of a product that is owned by D*????

No way in hell that it makes sense. Of course if 400 bucks is a pittance to one, then I guess it doesn't matter. 

Not I, my brothers from other mothers.


----------



## Laxguy

Take a little longer view. The box has likely a five year + useful life. That's less than $10 per month to be added to the receiver fee. 

Leasing a car? How 'bout a few thousand down, and over $500/month.
Often, it's made financial sense for me to lease rather than buy a new car. Here, truly, YMMV, and not just mpg.....


----------



## dpeters11

Not a pittance but I decided that it was worth it to me, and I got one, haven't regretted it at all. I just don't like playing the games. I will call to see if there is a special being run, or ask what the price will be and if they give me a deal, great. But I won't play CSR games.

Now, in the case of my 34, for various reasons, I got it before DirecTV would let a current customer have one even at that price, so I went through Solid Signal.


----------



## dpeters11

"Laxguy" said:


> Take a little longer view. The box has likely a five year + useful life. That's less than $10 per month to be added to the receiver fee.
> 
> Leasing a car? How 'bout a few thousand down, and over $500/month.
> Often, it's made financial sense for me to lease rather than buy a new car. Here, truly, YMMV, and not just mpg.....


Exactly. Plus, if anything does go wrong with the box, you know you'll never get anything less than a 34, which was a consideration for me. I would have been less likely to pay $200 for an HR24 and have it go bad and risk getting a 21. Plus, I figured that it might get more features that were exclusive, and I was right (not just Genie).


----------



## Goldlexus

I called to add another HD receiver for my sons new TV and they offered the Genie for free and $49 to install. Installer came out today and refused to climb up to the second story roof  We've had many dish and directv people out and all of them got up on the roof with no problem. One installer even climbed up there when it was a bit icy! The pitch of the roof isn't steep. In the past installers just used a ladder to get on the first story roof and walked over the the dormer that intersects with the second story roof and climb up. This guy was a wuss. Now we have to wait for his supervisor to come and evaluate how to do the install and whether or not they will need safety equipment. What?! I think the installer just didn't want to do it. He felt it needed to be done all over including moving the dish down to the first story roof. There is more to this story which I wont go into but there are indications that he had things he wanted to do today so therefore didn't want to put in the time in on our install. I am slightly ticked off with this, after all I had things I needed to do today too. I have no clue when I can expect someone to come and install the Genie. I may need to call Directv in the morning to get this expedited.


----------



## dpeters11

I think I remember new regulations that prevent them from going on the roof, at least without fall protection. I believe DirecTV has decided to not let them leave the ladder instead of dealing with that, though they may still do it when needed and there are two installers present, etc.


----------



## trh

Not new regulations. DirecTV is just following OSHA fall protection guidelines when working more than 6' off the ground (and not on a ladder). If you can have a new dish installed where it can be reached without leaving the ladder, do it.


----------



## Goldlexus

He said he was going to install a new dish down lower and I am fine with that...BUT couldn't he have done the new location install and dispatched someone to come out at a later time to remove to old dish rather then have me wait? FWIW I personally think it is safer to stand on a roof then it is to balance on a rung of a ladder.


----------



## trh

Goldlexus said:


> He said he was going to install a new dish down lower and I am fine with that...BUT couldn't he have done the new location install and dispatched someone to come out at a later time to remove to old dish rather then have me wait? FWIW I personally think it is safer to stand on a roof then it is to balance on a rung of a ladder.


I'll be surprised if they actually take down your old dish. And FWIW, Dept of Labor statistics show that the greatest number of deaths in residential construction if from workers falling from roofs, not ladders.


----------



## Goldlexus

BTW...I was called this morning by directv to let me know I will hear from a local supervisor regarding the install in 3-5 days. I was called by the call center. I was told by installations at directv, last night, that I would be called by my local field office today (if they are open) or Monday. So after they called this morning I called back to installation at directv and told them I was expecting the local field office to call but was called by their call center. The rep. said that my earlier call must have been sent to the call center by mistake and that HE will make sure my local field office will call next, either later today or tomorrow. Twent minutes later the call center called again! Not my field office  again I was told it will be 3-5 days. What? I told them I was expecting to hear from my local office and they said the reps. don't have to power to send a request to the local office that it always comes to the call center to be expedited. So anyone here who is 'in the know' is that true? OR is it because my install is on hold that I am being stonewalled with the 3-5 day wait period?


----------



## Goldlexus

trh said:


> I'll be surprised if they actually take down your old dish. And FWIW, Dept of Labor statistics show that the greatest number of deaths in residential construction if from workers falling from roofs, not ladders.


I guess you're right about that. If someone is on a ladder their sense of safety is heightened on a roof a person could have a false sense of safety because they can freely move around on both feet therefore let their guard down and consequently fall from the roof.

If they don't take the old dish down then I really don't get why he just didn't go ahead with the install at the lower roof location. He would have full ability to install on a ladder there. While he was here I did get the sense that he just didn't want to do it period. If it were a simple swap of equipment then sure but it turned out to be more then he may have expected and didn't want to spend the time. Instead he wasted my time and now my time will be wasted again with another install appointment.


----------



## dalime

Saw a deal at Costco so I called retention and simply told them that I was going to cancel my account, pay the fee, and open a new account in my girlfriend's name (new customer). The deal at Costco would have netted me about $400 in savings after the cancellation fee. Told them I would rather not do that and remain a happy customer. The agent hooked me up a Genie, all the C31's I needed, $70 in discounts for the next year, free Stars for 6 months, and let me do the install myself. Didn't pay a dime. You just need to get the right person.


----------



## Laxguy

Goldlexus said:


> Instead he wasted my time and now my time will be wasted again with another install appointment.


Sorry for your experience, but your time will be 'wasted' only once with any luck.


----------



## RD in Fla

dalime said:


> Saw a deal at Costco so I called retention and simply told them that I was going to cancel my account, pay the fee, and open a new account in my girlfriend's name (new customer). The deal at Costco would have netted me about $400 in savings after the cancellation fee. Told them I would rather not do that and remain a happy customer. The agent hooked me up a Genie, all the C31's I needed, $70 in discounts for the next year, free Stars for 6 months, and let me do the install myself. Didn't pay a dime. You just need to get the right person.


You installed a Genie yourself? Did you get it from Directv or Solid Signal? Did Directv send it to you? If not, did the installer drop it and leave? Doesn't sound right.

I was told back in August that Directv will not ship Genies to customers. This was a Retention Rep.


----------



## dalime

D* shipped me the Genie and 2 C31's direct. They even shipped me boxes to return my old DVR's for free.
A while back when I upgraded my DVR's, I had to install a SMW to support them (no SWM when my system was originally installed). Took me about a week of dealing with level 2 techs to get my account flagged as a self-install SWM, otherwise they wouldn't ship me any DECA's and enable whole-home without a tech visit.
That may or may not have something to do with them shipping me the gear without an installer. But I don't see why my situation would be any different than someone that had D* install their SWM for them. I think you just have to get the right person on the phone. That and I was prepared to cancel the account with them right then and there.


----------



## wanderingheel

dalime - what was the deal that you saw at Costco? I'm assuming it was for the Genie and additional receivers, correct? I'm interested in doing the same thing - just wondering what type of offer you saw there and what they included (as well as price). I plan to give them a call in the next few days to see what they will do. Also - the $80 dollar cancelation fee is based upon being under contract, correct? Thanks for the help bud...


----------



## dalime

Yes and the pricing was something pretty close to what they're offering now, plus you got a $200 Costco card.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/new_customer/base_packages.jsp?footernavtype=-1

The cancellation fee applies if you're in contract and is prorated based on how much time you have left in your contract. Even if you had to pay a full two year termination fee, the savings would still net you some cash plus the new toys. That was the draw for me. I came out about $400 ahead plus the genie.


----------



## goinsleeper

RD in Fla said:


> You installed a Genie yourself? Did you get it from Directv or Solid Signal? Did Directv send it to you? If not, did the installer drop it and leave? Doesn't sound right.
> 
> I was told back in August that Directv will not ship Genies to customers. This was a Retention Rep.


Two or three weeks ago D* started allowing the Genie to be shipped to customer who already have a SWM. It's based on the number of tuners that will be on the account and the size of the SWM as well. I believe it the setup will use more than 7 tuners, they force a technician to do the install (unless a SWM16 is installed). Not sure why they would pick 7, but at least it can be shipped now.


----------



## goinsleeper

dalime said:


> D* shipped me the Genie and 2 C31's direct. They even shipped me boxes to return my old DVR's for free.


Were your old DVR's HD or standard?


----------



## dalime

1 HD receiver and two HD DVR's


----------



## goinsleeper

dalime said:


> 1 HD receiver and two HD DVR's


So you swapped HD DVR's for clients? A bit of a step backwards isn't it?

Genie + 2 clients = 5 tuners

Genie + 2 HD DVR's = 9 tuners

Whole home DVR would allow watching from any receiver(or client) with either setup.


----------



## DaveH28

There's a lot of talk about upgrading here, so I'd just like to get some opinions before I call D* tomorrow. I currently have one HD DVR (about 3 yrs old) one HD receiver (about 1 yr old) and one SD receiver. I have a SWM system installed about 3 yrs ago with my original install. 

I added 1 new TV into my system today and need an HD receiver for it. I'd also like to upgrade the SD to HD but its not the end of the world. I did a self install whole home and it works well. Since I only have the one extra HD receiver I can only watch my recorded shows in 2 rooms total. The space on the DVR is not currently an issue, I've never really filled it, but I'll take more if I can get it. 

I have been a subscriber for 3 yrs. I am 1 yr into my current contract. I went online today and saw that I'm being offered ONE free HD receiver or ONE free HD DVR. I'm guessing either would require a new contract, and obviously I'd take the DVR over the regular HD receiver. It was then I first saw the genie. 

So I've read a little about it and I'm just wondering if I should push for that over just upgrading my current stuff to HD. Do I get to keep my current DVR or does the genie replace it? If I can get one genie with 3-4 clients for $100 total I'd sign a new contract for it. I can use all my current wiring/SWM/whole home with it, right? If they won't do it, I guess I could just push for one new HD DVR and one new HD receiver and I'd be okay.. Am I missing out not getting the genie?

Thanks in advance, I value the opinions here!
Dave


----------



## dpeters11

You could keep all your current equipment, in that case you would need an upgrade to your SWM system, as your current one is limited to 8 tuners. The Genie has 5 tuners on its own.

You cannot have more than 3 C31 clients, each one uses a tuner of the Genie when they are watching live TV, or in the buffer. They do not have their own tuners, and do not count towards a tuner count.

If you are able to get anything, keep in mind contracts are concurrent. So if you have a year left, you'd have a year added onto it, for a total of 2 years.



DaveH28 said:


> There's a lot of talk about upgrading here, so I'd just like to get some opinions before I call D* tomorrow. I currently have one HD DVR (about 3 yrs old) one HD receiver (about 1 yr old) and one SD receiver. I have a SWM system installed about 3 yrs ago with my original install.
> 
> I added 1 new TV into my system today and need an HD receiver for it. I'd also like to upgrade the SD to HD but its not the end of the world. I did a self install whole home and it works well. Since I only have the one extra HD receiver I can only watch my recorded shows in 2 rooms total. The space on the DVR is not currently an issue, I've never really filled it, but I'll take more if I can get it.
> 
> I have been a subscriber for 3 yrs. I am 1 yr into my current contract. I went online today and saw that I'm being offered ONE free HD receiver or ONE free HD DVR. I'm guessing either would require a new contract, and obviously I'd take the DVR over the regular HD receiver. It was then I first saw the genie.
> 
> So I've read a little about it and I'm just wondering if I should push for that over just upgrading my current stuff to HD. Do I get to keep my current DVR or does the genie replace it? If I can get one genie with 3-4 clients for $100 total I'd sign a new contract for it. I can use all my current wiring/SWM/whole home with it, right? If they won't do it, I guess I could just push for one new HD DVR and one new HD receiver and I'd be okay.. Am I missing out not getting the genie?
> 
> Thanks in advance, I value the opinions here!
> Dave


----------



## DaveH28

dpeters -

I don't really care to keep any of the old stuff as I am only trying to run 4 TVs total right now. If anything I'd keep only the HD DVR if I could use that concurrently with the genie system. Will they work together? Then I could keep that, add the genie (which operates as a receiver itself, right?) and run 2 clients and have the ability to add one more TV in the future if needed..?

My SWM splitter has 8 outputs but one of them goes only to the whole home controller. The other 4 go to TVs. So I shouldn't need a new SWM, I think...?

I'm cool with a 2 yr contract, that's pretty much standard for them. The question is would they ask me to lock into 1 more year or 2 more.. Guess ill call in the morning! 

Thanks


----------



## carl6

I don't think you could get a Genie on an unsupported whole-home system, I think DirecTV will require an installer visit and a conversion to supported whole-home.

With your system, I would probably add an HD DVR (for your new location) and an HD receiver (to replace your SD receiver), and not get the Genie. You don't appear to have the demand for either tuners or storage space to justify the HR34.

Those changes/additions would keep you under the 8 tuner limit on your current SWM system, and you could continue with the unsupported whole-home if you wanted to.

Of course, you would have to run coax to the new tv location.

Don't misunderstand, the Genie is a great device (I've got one), but I'm not sure it is the right answer for every customer and every situation, and your situation might be such a case.


----------



## carl6

Ah, you posted again while I was typing. If you do go for the Genie, I would get a genie and one C31 client and keep your existing DVR and HD receiver. They will all play together, and will fit within the 8 tuner limit.

As to contract, it will be two years from now, not two years in addition to your remaining year.

As to the SWM, it can support 8 tuners. Doesn't matter how many connections/coax off the splitter. Genie has 5 tuners, HD DVR has 2 tuners, HD receiver has 1 tuner. C31 clients do not have tuners and don't count against the 8.


----------



## DaveH28

Carl -

Thanks for the info.. New coax run today and tested with my SD receiver. Up and running other than no receiver to use right now! 

So, if I keep my HD DVR & HD receiver, and add the genie + 1 client as you recommend, I can watch any recorded program at any of the locations? The HD receiver will pick up both the playlists from the HD DVR and the genie? The HD DVR will play shows from the genie & vice versa?

I guess the only differences between keeping whati have nd getting all new is tat I still won't be able to pause/RR/FF on the HD receiver and the whole "hideaway" factor..

What the difference in supported whole home vs what I have? What do they convert? Is a cinema kit the same as WH? It said I cold get one of those free too.. 

Thanks!


----------



## goinsleeper

DaveH28 said:


> Carl -
> 
> Thanks for the info.. New coax run today and tested with my SD receiver. Up and running other than no receiver to use right now!
> 
> So, if I keep my HD DVR & HD receiver, and add the genie + 1 client as you recommend, I can watch any recorded program at any of the locations? The HD receiver will pick up both the playlists from the HD DVR and the genie? The HD DVR will play shows from the genie & vice versa?
> 
> I guess the only differences between keeping whati have nd getting all new is tat I still won't be able to pause/RR/FF on the HD receiver and the whole "hideaway" factor..
> 
> What the difference in supported whole home vs what I have? What do they convert? Is a cinema kit the same as WH? It said I cold get one of those free too..
> 
> Thanks!


If you're SWM is from 3 years ago, it may be a white label SWM not a green label SWM. The Genie should run fine from the white label SWM but D* may require an upgrade on it so they can guarantee their equipment works correctly. The green label SWM will allow for the support whole home which will run the contect over the coax instead of through your home network.

Outside of being able to pause and rewind live programming, I agree with carl6 in keeping any HD receiver that you have as apposed to giving up a tuner. You would be able to configure the receivers however you would like them. You could have the Genie in your living room and HD DVR in your bedroom or whatever other room you would want to record. If the third and possibly fourth room need those abilities then go for the client(s).


----------



## DaveH28

I've got green label SWM and my WH runs thru coax. I installed it myself but it's coax not Ethernet based. I should be good, right?

Is the cinema kit just a new name for WH?


----------



## goinsleeper

DaveH28 said:


> I've got green label SWM and my WH runs thru coax. I installed it myself but it's coax not Ethernet based. I should be good, right?


Yeah, you should be fine.



> Is the cinema kit just a new name for WH?


The cinema connection kit just ties the internet into your existing system. Whole home works for those without internet and you can add internet to a receiver without having whole home.


----------



## carl6

DaveH28 said:


> What the difference in supported whole home vs what I have? What do they convert? Is a cinema kit the same as WH? It said I cold get one of those free too..
> 
> Thanks!


In your case, the only difference would be the flag in DirecTV's system indicating you are supported. Functionally you are set up the same.

Given you have run the coax already, and everything else is set up properly, having an installer out to add the HR34 and client would be a quick and easy install/upgrade. All he would have to do is drop in the new boxes, hook them up, and be on his way.

The CCK is the bridge between your DirecTV equipment and the internet. You can accomplish the same thing with an HR34 by plugging ethernet from your LAN into the ethernet port on the HR34 (you cannot do that with HR2x units though).


----------



## Stewpidity

Just called...I am out of contract, they wanted $250 to upgrade to Genie, plus the monthly whole home DVR charge, plus the 2 year agreement. I love Directv but I have to shop around and see whats out there, (I need to add 2 receivers & they wanted $279 if i added 2 HD rec, no genie)


----------



## thptrek

I'm a long time DTV customer with whole home and two receivers (HR21 and a H24). Called today about upgrading to Genie and it was no problem and at no cost. Installer coming next week. Very happy.


----------



## Stewpidity

thptrek said:


> I'm a long time DTV customer with whole home and two receivers (HR21 and a H24). Called today about upgrading to Genie and it was no problem and at no cost. Installer coming next week. Very happy.


amazing how I call and get told $250 and you call and get it at no cost...congrats


----------



## wingrider01

Stewpidity said:


> amazing how I call and get told $250 and you call and get it at no cost...congrats


suspect a lot depends on how many times in the a set period of time a customer has called to aks for equipment.

It was the first time in 3 years that I called and got everytign for free including the installation


----------



## Stewpidity

wingrider01 said:


> suspect a lot depends on how many times in the a set period of time a customer has called to aks for equipment.
> 
> It was the first time in 3 years that I called and got everything for free including the installation


I have not got/requested anything new in 5 years (when i first signed up) Oh well I am not going to call & play CSR roulette


----------



## FenixTX

"Stewpidity" said:


> I have not got/requested anything new in 5 years (when i first signed up) Oh well I am not going to call & play CSR roulette


Have you received a lot of credits lately? Maybe free NFL ST? I'm taking it you aren't under contract still then since you haven't received any new equipment lately right?


----------



## Stewpidity

FenixTX said:


> Have you received a lot of credits lately? Maybe free NFL ST? I'm taking it you aren't under contract still then since you haven't received any new equipment lately right?


No Contract, No new equipment(that effected contract had one HD/DVR replaced due to failing hard drive)

i did get NFL ST but it was not free, i called to cancel it(not with the intention of getting a better deal) and they offered it at 50% off so i did take it, the only credit i currently have is a 6 month Sports pack credit, which they gave after i called to cancel that after Baseball season(they make if difficult to cancel anything :hurah


----------



## wingrider01

Stewpidity said:


> I have not got/requested anything new in 5 years (when i first signed up) Oh well I am not going to call & play CSR roulette


did not have to either



Stewpidity said:


> No Contract, No new equipment(that effected contract had one HD/DVR replaced due to failing hard drive)
> 
> i did get NFL ST but it was not free, i called to cancel it(not with the intention of getting a better deal) and they offered it at 50% off so i did take it, the only credit i currently have is a 6 month Sports pack credit, which they gave after i called to cancel that after Baseball season(they make if difficult to cancel anything :hurah


so you have gotten credits, you could have said no thanks. 50 percent off is a credit, so you have had two


----------



## DaveH28

Just to update, I did call yesterday and to keep it short, I was able to get the genie for $49. They are only sending one free client with it, however, but allowing me to keep my HD receiver and my HD DVR. CSR rep recommended i keep it that way so i can use multiple tuners in the genie and keep the DVR for a total of 7. Said if I won't additional clients thy are $99/ea. I guess the only thing I'm losing is the pause/RR/FF on my HD Receiver - if I replaced that with a genie Client I'd gain it, but then I'd be tying up a tuner. 

They want the SD receiver back (I have no idea why). 
They are allowing me to self install, so no install fee either..

I spoke with 2 different reps, and I was very pleasant & courteous. I found out i had 60 days left on my contract. Did not really threaten to leave, just told them I wanted to stay w them but get the latest equipment. Couldn't get any monthly discounts on top for re-signing, I'm getting $20/month discount now an he said I'm maxed out at the moment. 

Maybe this info will help someone else get it, I can't thank you guys enough for the help I've received here in the past!


----------



## RVD26

I live in TX and have had the protection plan for over a year.
Does that mean I can get the Genie for free just by calling?


----------



## Datagg

RVD26 said:


> I live in TX and have had the protection plan for over a year.
> Does that mean I can get the Genie for free just by calling?


No that wont do it.... best thing, what i did was to say i like the extra tuners in the Hopper and looking to switch.... Depending on who you get, how you present yourself and a dash of luck it will work. Some have to pay a lower amount, some like myself got it for free.... 50/50. Good Luck!!


----------



## dpeters11

Texas does have a special upgrade clause.


----------



## Stewpidity

wingrider01 said:


> did not have to either
> 
> so you have gotten credits, you could have said no thanks. 50 percent off is a credit, so you have had two


true, but i did not think by accepting the offer, that 6 months later they would want to charge me $250 to upgrade Equip when they are charging others 0 or $49, Oh & agree to a 2 year agreement. Not to mention its not like I got some special ST deal, they were offering it to anybody that tried to cancel.


----------



## FavreJL04

I'll try to keep my long story as short as possible here.

I bought what I thought was a used H20 without the access card from Goodwill the other day for 7 bucks. I originally called to add it to my account, but was told I would be tied in for 2 years if I was to activate it. I told them I would have to consider that and call back another time. A few hours later the light went on in my head. I figured if I was going to be locked in for 2 years then I'm going to see how much new stuff I could get instead. I called back later on and simply told them I'd like to know what they could do for me. They came back with a Genie, 2 clients, and the internet kit all for free. Only thing I would have to pay was the $50 install/delivery charge. I told them I would think about it because it sounded like a real good deal. Next thing I did was go to a local store that has the Genie setup on display to check it out for myself. I told the guy there what they offered me on the phone. I mentioned to him that I was also going to be changing my address soon. I then learned about the Mover's Plan and that I should call back and see what deals they would give me there. So I do that the next day and they offer me the Genie, 2 clients, and the internet kit for free, but this time it's only $19.95 installation charge to do it, and I get all the movie packages free for 3 months. I scheduled the install on the spot and will be all setup and ready to go on Friday, Jan 11.

I never once threatened to leave or anything like that. I am not currently under contract with them. I was totally straight up with my intentions and feel I came out smelling like a rose.


----------



## Jacob Braun

RVD26 said:


> I live in TX and have had the protection plan for over a year.
> Does that mean I can get the Genie for free just by calling?


Since you're in Texas and getting the $7.99 plan it's highly likely!
You should be able to check upgrade eligibility on DirecTV.com...it also depends on the last time you did an upgrade.


----------



## Laxguy

Favre-

One word of caution: Make sure you're not using up your mover's package before you move! You could then be behind the 8 ball. Meaning $$$ when you do move.


----------



## wingrider01

Stewpidity said:


> true, but i did not think by accepting the offer, that 6 months later they would want to charge me $250 to upgrade Equip when they are charging others 0 or $49, Oh & agree to a 2 year agreement. Not to mention its not like I got some special ST deal, they were offering it to anybody that tried to cancel.


they flag everything you get - your taking those items flagged it as a credit and from what I read there is a upper limit on the credits you get, if you surpass it you will not get anything else added. Maybe the difference between the current regualr price and the price you where offered is the remaining credit difference you have. Don't know for sure, but it appears to be.

A credit is still a credit no matter if it is offered to keep you as a customer or just by calling in and asking


----------



## prushing

I haven't upgraded my boxes for a while, at least 2+ years. I have 2 HR22-100s.

First offer was standard $249 fee and they said there were no discounts available. So I said that was crazy and got transferred. I guess it was retention that I got transferred to. She quickly looks at my account and says no problem. She does some stuff and comes back and says because I haven't changed equipment in a long time, the upgrade is free. I also qualified for $10 per month credit for 1 year, basically just extending the free HD Access.

Now I just need to copy my backlog of stuff off onto my computer before the tech appointment.


----------



## wingrider01

prushing said:


> I haven't upgraded my boxes for a while, at least 2+ years. I have 2 HR22-100s.
> 
> First offer was standard $249 fee and they said there were no discounts available. So I said that was crazy and got transferred. I guess it was retention that I got transferred to. She quickly looks at my account and says no problem. She does some stuff and comes back and says because I haven't changed equipment in a long time, the upgrade is free. I also qualified for $10 per month credit for 1 year, basically just extending the free HD Access.
> 
> Now I just need to copy my backlog of stuff off onto my computer before the tech appointment.


what are you going to use to do that?


----------



## prushing

wingrider01 said:


> what are you going to use to do that?


Vulkano, basically it is a Slingbox and Nomad combined together. You can stream, but you can also record to the device and then transfer that to any computer, phone, etc. The only downside is when recording, you have to actually view the program on the DTV box.

It works great for what I want which is to watch shows when I'm offline.


----------



## dpeters11

So basically uses the analog hole to record DRM content?


----------



## prushing

dpeters11 said:


> So basically uses the analog hole to record DRM content?


Yes, anything that is output to the TV can be recorded. It does a lot of other stuff, but I use it to transfer recordings and occasionally stream.

This is the model that has a HDD
http://www.monsoonmultimedia.com/products_volcano_blast.html


----------



## RoundRockJohn

I think I just played CSR roulette, and lost.

I have two HR20-700s (both around 5 years old now), with no SWM. I called and was quoted $299 + $99, along with another $150 installation fees (along with some other fees). But, Lucky me, with the protection plan I have, they were only going to give me a rebate of $50... basically, $597 was the quote for 1 FH34, 1 SWM, 1 C31. 

I said that was crazy, the guy on the phone was able to get to $520 and change. I'm actually kinda pissed about that number, since I haven't really taken any discounts, or freebies on my ST service, and have been with Directv for about seven years. It has been really wondering if I really need to watch a really bad football team in my home on Sundays.


----------



## inkahauts

"RoundRockJohn" said:


> I think I just played CSR roulette, and lost.
> 
> I have two HR20-700s (both around 5 years old now), with no SWM. I called and was quoted $299 + $99, along with another $150 installation fees (along with some other fees). But, Lucky me, with the protection plan I have, they were only going to give me a rebate of $50... basically, $597 was the quote for 1 FH34, 1 SWM, 1 C31.
> 
> I said that was crazy, the guy on the phone was able to get to $520 and change. I'm actually kinda pissed about that number, since I haven't really taken any discounts, or freebies on my ST service, and have been with Directv for about seven years. It has been really wondering if I really need to watch a really bad football team in my home on Sundays.


Call back and try again. Maybe even ask for retention dept.


----------



## prushing

RoundRockJohn-

I've been with DTV for 7+ years and haven't tried to get discounts on NFLST or monthly bills and my HRs are 3-4 years old, so you should be able to get the same deal as me.

Yep tell them you want to talk to a supervisor, I got the same BS. Also mention that you aren't under contract and that the current new sub offer is free HR34, plus $30 monthly bill, etc.

Also when I got on the line with retention, apparently there is a difference between upgrade and replace. Say you want to upgrade one of your existing HRs. Also I would just keep the other HR and it will give you more tuners and nice to have backup DVR if something happens.


----------



## montanaxvi

Made another inquiry over the weekend. I'm on contract until mid this year due to upgrading an old SD DVR a couple years ago. I've never gotten any deals on my bill other than 2 referrals and the 2 year HD credit. They're still trying to get me for $200 for the HR34 alone, not even getting into any installation costs etc. 

Maybe by time an HR44 comes out they'll be willing to deal with me.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

prushing said:


> RoundRockJohn-
> 
> I've been with DTV for 7+ years and haven't tried to get discounts on NFLST or monthly bills and my HRs are 3-4 years old, so you should be able to get the same deal as me.
> 
> Yep tell them you want to talk to a supervisor, I got the same BS. Also mention that you aren't under contract and that the current new sub offer is free HR34, plus $30 monthly bill, etc.
> 
> Also when I got on the line with retention, apparently there is a difference between upgrade and replace. Say you want to upgrade one of your existing HRs. Also I would just keep the other HR and it will give you more tuners and nice to have backup DVR if something happens.


Interesting idea. I'm going to call back, going through to Customer retention if I can.

After some thought, I'm prepared to live with the NFL:ST if means saving $500 installation fees. The funny part is I was prepared to update my package to the highest leve, too.


----------



## MurrayW

dpeters11 said:


> Texas does have a special upgrade clause.


What is the Texas upgrade clause? I got a genie this summer, so I can't use it for a genie, but wondering if it is good for anything else?
thanks!


----------



## dpeters11

Here is the relevant section though it isn't staying exclusive to Texas.

Being enrolled in the Plan for greater than twelve (12) months, also allows you to upgrade your DIRECTV hardware every (2) two years from the initial date of installation of your DIRECTV system
or from the date of any prior upgrade received.
o Your upgrade can range from any additional
receiver up to an Advanced Whole Home HD DVR which may include up to three (3) client receivers.
o Any upgrade to your DIRECTV system, including those offered as benefit of the Plan, will reset your DIRECTV programming commitment to two (2) years.
o Electing to upgrade as set forth above does not automatically extend your term commitment under the Plan.
- Dedicated technical troubleshooting professionals available 24 hours a day 7 days a week.


----------



## joed32

RoundRockJohn said:


> Interesting idea. I'm going to call back, going through to Customer retention if I can.
> 
> After some thought, I'm prepared to live with the NFL:ST if means saving $500 installation fees. The funny part is I was prepared to update my package to the highest leve, too.


Why not wait for the HR44 now, otherwise in a few months you'll have "old" equipment again.


----------



## Datagg

montanaxvi said:


> Made another inquiry over the weekend. I'm on contract until mid this year due to upgrading an old SD DVR a couple years ago. I've never gotten any deals on my bill other than 2 referrals and the 2 year HD credit. They're still trying to get me for $200 for the HR34 alone, not even getting into any installation costs etc.
> 
> Maybe by time an HR44 comes out they'll be willing to deal with me.


I had 6 months left on my contract... A call, stating I would save more going to Dish and the Hopper looks great and I want to cancel my account. They dont like the thought of the Hopper. After that mention, 2 days later free Genie hookup. You might give that a whirl. As for waiting for the HR44, well its taken over a year to straighten out bugs in the HR34 and still some exist, for me and others....So i would personally hold off on a new unit at least a year seeing as though DTV takes that long plus to get a piece of hardware to work as it should.

Good Luck.


----------



## dpeters11

Though there is a difference between when the HR34 came out, and the HR44. The 34 was a whole new class of receiver. The 44, while it has some differences shares a lot of code with the 34. In fact, if you look at the Firmware monitor, the build number for the 34 and 44 software is the same.


----------



## Datagg

dpeters11 said:


> Though there is a difference between when the HR34 came out, and the HR44. The 34 was a whole new class of receiver. The 44, while it has some differences shares a lot of code with the 34. In fact, if you look at the Firmware monitor, the build number for the 34 and 44 software is the same.


Well that's actually bad news as the HR34 still has issues and its been over a year.... I'm usually a new tech early adopter, but DTV I would be reluctant to touch a new box until at least a year. I'm sick and tired of being one of there over charged Beta testers.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

joed32 said:


> Why not wait for the HR44 now, otherwise in a few months you'll have "old" equipment again.


What's the time frame on that? The HR20-700s are actually rather painful to live with right now.


----------



## Datagg

RoundRockJohn said:


> What's the time frame on that? The HR20-700s are actually rather painful to live with right now.


Engadget was only able to get them to say "This Year"

http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/08/directv-hr44-whole-home-genie-hd-dvr-hands-on/


----------



## SBI

I just made _the_ call about an hour ago.
Out of contract since 12/31/12, currently with 1xH24/2xHR24/Whole-Home Deca that was upgraded on 12/31/2010.
I also had a credit that expired last month, so current bill is at ~ $101 for Choice Extra Classic with 3 rooms.

Called and immediately asked to speak with retention. Lady was very nice and polite, and seems to "know the business". I told her upfront that I am interested in replacing one HR24 with HR34. She offered to keep the two HR24 and get Genie instead of the H24 in the bedroom. I said that I probably won't do that because:
1. it involves installation (new LNB and switch)
2. Not sure I want a DVR in the bedroom; the H24 is quiet, I am afraid that a hard drive will be too loud.
3. If recording seven channels simultaneously is not enough for a family of four, I don't know what will...

Right of the bet she offered to send me HR34 for self swap for $49 ($250 off of $299). No need to send an installer. Everything else remains the same.
I asked about lowering the bill/promotions. She said nothing they can apply at this time with the upgrade. If I wasn't upgrading, she could give me $25 off for 12 months.

So, $49 for Genie is a good deal, IMO, and very simple - no need for appointment, etc.
At the same time, it really upsets me that for a lower monthly bill I can get *more* if I switch to DISH (right now they offer the Sling box for one time $49). Their hard drive is larger.
I told her that, I said I really like D*, been with you for 9 years and I can get more but I don't want to go through the hassle and at the end of the day I also need to look at the bottom line each month. Nothing she could do.

I guess I am gonna have to give it a real thought. Both options are tempting. I could probably save over $200 a year if I go to DISH.


----------



## dpeters11

You can put an insanely large drive on the HR34. Not built in, but can be done.


----------



## SBI

dpeters11;3158870 said:


> You can put an insanely large drive on the HR34. Not built in, but can be done.


Is it similar to the HR24, where you need to select which is used (internal OR external)?
Honestly, the 1TB or 2TB by itself is not a real deal breaker for me. We don't usually fill it up with hundreds of hours and leave it there. It's just that the bottom line apple-to-apple is more attractive with Dish, not including the hassle of a new installation of course.


----------



## dpeters11

It is currently exactly the same,only difference is the capacity cap is removed.

Of course it's always possible this changes in the future.


----------



## inkahauts

SBI said:


> I just made _the_ call about an hour ago.
> Out of contract since 12/31/12, currently with 1xH24/2xHR24/Whole-Home Deca that was upgraded on 12/31/2010.
> I also had a credit that expired last month, so current bill is at ~ $101 for Choice Extra Classic with 3 rooms.
> 
> Called and immediately asked to speak with retention. Lady was very nice and polite, and seems to "know the business". I told her upfront that I am interested in replacing one HR24 with HR34. She offered to keep the two HR24 and get Genie instead of the H24 in the bedroom. I said that I probably won't do that because:
> 1. it involves installation (new LNB and switch)
> 2. Not sure I want a DVR in the bedroom; the H24 is quiet, I am afraid that a hard drive will be too loud.
> 3. If recording seven channels simultaneously is not enough for a family of four, I don't know what will...
> 
> Right of the bet she offered to send me HR34 for self swap for $49 ($250 off of $299). No need to send an installer. Everything else remains the same.
> I asked about lowering the bill/promotions. She said nothing they can apply at this time with the upgrade. If I wasn't upgrading, she could give me $25 off for 12 months.
> 
> So, $49 for Genie is a good deal, IMO, and very simple - no need for appointment, etc.
> At the same time, it really upsets me that for a lower monthly bill I can get *more* if I switch to DISH (right now they offer the Sling box for one time $49). Their hard drive is larger.
> I told her that, I said I really like D*, been with you for 9 years and I can get more but I don't want to go through the hassle and at the end of the day I also need to look at the bottom line each month. Nothing she could do.
> 
> I guess I am gonna have to give it a real thought. Both options are tempting. I could probably save over $200 a year if I go to DISH.


Or call back and ask another retention rep.


----------



## tinfoilhat

I called last month after being out of contract for over a year. Had 3 receivers on a SWIM system and no whole home yet and wanted to go whole home or add the Genie for my wife for Xmas. I first asked what offers were available to me and was told by the very nice CSR that he could give me $10 off for 12 months. I was surprised, but realized I hadn't asked for anything else yet. I then told him I wanted to upgrade to whole home and asked if the Genie I was seeing in commercials was available to me (after reading it only went to new customers.) He said that he would check that for me and returned to say I could get the Genie for $99, then changed it to free without me asking. We chatted about keeping two DVRs vs. changing to clients, then I ordered the Genie. I believe he told me it would require an installer (maybe said it was suggested) but I agreed to installation for $49. He assured me that I would only see a one-time charge of $49 and then $3/mo. for the whole home. He also assured me that I would still get the $10/mo off, but couldn't offer a confirmation number, he said he could only note it on my account. 

Install was scheduled for the next Wed morning. The installer was on time and a true professional in an actual D* vehicle! He looked over the system and said he was going to change the dish due to hail damage from 2 years prior. He got the HR34 installed and had a problem he had to call in about. He was reminded that due to a total of 9 tuners he would have to install a multiswitch for anything over 8 tuners. He added the multiswitch, changed the LNB over for 4 cables and then ran one cable 10 ft. to the HR34 saying that receiver needed the strongest signal and he didn't want to risk running it through the existing cable due to length. After 4 hours, a very good guy, cleaned up after himself.

Still waiting for my next bill to see the $49 charge and to see if I'm really going to get $10 off each month.

So my Genie plus new dish and multiswitch was $49.


----------



## fochs13

I currently have two hr22-100 and two hr20-700 receivers. Other than being able to access all shows from any location and being able to watch two shows at once, are there any other compelling reasons to get the genie? 

Also, would I be able to keep all of my receivers or would I lose some of them as part of the installation?


----------



## dpeters11

You can access all shows from any location with your current equipment, just need whole home service (possibly single wire if going full supported).

You can keep your current receivers, add the hr34 for a total of 13 tuners. The hr34 also has 100 series links, larger external drive support.


----------



## fochs13

I called in and have my genie installation scheduled for next saturday. I'm curious if someone can give me an indication on how long the installation will take?


----------



## dpeters11

Depends on your current equipment. Were you already on SWM?


----------



## trh

fochs13 said:


> I called in and have my genie installation scheduled for next Saturday. I'm curious if someone can give me an indication on how long the installation will take?


To many variables to accurately answer. A simple 1-2 hour install could go substantially longer if you get an installer who isn't well trained. Schedule your install for an 8-12 time period.


----------



## Datagg

fochs13 said:


> I called in and have my genie installation scheduled for next saturday. I'm curious if someone can give me an indication on how long the installation will take?


Mine was a swap..10 minutes. My bros was about 1-2 hours full install, satellite dish and all. His association giving him flack on its fence placement....So now they have to put it on the roof. Associations suck. Anyways, if they did that then id say 2-3 hours. So its hard to say, totally depends on your setup situation. Have fun with your 34. Don't get frustrated it will have a few updates to do before it works right and that will be a few days at least.

Have fun....


----------



## fochs13

dpeters11 said:


> Depends on your current equipment. Were you already on SWM?


I am not on a SWM. I do have a saturday appt from 8 - 12, so hopefully they can get it done within that time frame.


----------



## dpeters11

If they get there near the beginning of the window, I'd think so. At least your HR20s are 700s, reduces some complexity.


----------



## georule

About 8 months ago I called and looked into getting an HR34 & whole-home added at the same time I was thinking of adding an additional physical location for a TV (the HDTV was already there, but using an on-air antenna only). My memory is that for all in, they quoted me north of $500. I declined to do anything at that time.

I called again yesterday, and enquired about *just* adding the new physical location and a HD non-DVR box for it.

Rep said "let me check something", went away for a few seconds, and when he came back offered me a HR34 + one new client box for it (which covers the new location plus upgrades to HD-capable our last SDTV location for the future), plus whatever infrastructure upgrades are required (including wiring that new location, and since we already have two HR2x, an upgrade to SWM16 as well). . . for $52 (including tax), which they described as the truck-roll fee.

What a difference a few months can make. . . . (yes, my contract expires in a few months). They're coming on Thursday.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

Happy Ending. I called back, and the upgrade is now $108, with tax. The Rep said the previous guy was crazy, and probably never looked at my account.


----------



## fochs13

georule said:


> About 8 months ago I called and looked into getting an HR34 & whole-home added at the same time I was thinking of adding an additional physical location for a TV (the HDTV was already there, but using an on-air antenna only). My memory is that for all in, they quoted me north of $500. I declined to do anything at that time.
> 
> I called again yesterday, and enquired about *just* adding the new physical location and a HD non-DVR box for it.
> 
> Rep said "let me check something", went away for a few seconds, and when he came back offered me a HR34 + one new client box for it (which covers the new location plus upgrades to HD-capable our last SDTV location for the future), plus whatever infrastructure upgrades are required (including wiring that new location, and since we already have two HR2x, an upgrade to SWM16 as well). . . for $52 (including tax), which they described as the truck-roll fee.
> 
> What a difference a few months can make. . . . (yes, my contract expires in a few months). They're coming on Thursday.


Awesome! It seems that they have become more generous with their pricing recently. A couple weeks ago I actually had a csr tell me to call back if I ever have questions on my bill and they would see what kind of discounts they could give me.


----------



## longrider

fochs13 said:


> I am not on a SWM. I do have a saturday appt from 8 - 12, so hopefully they can get it done within that time frame.


To be honest the fact you are not current;y on SWM potentially makes it much easier. The WB68 multiswitch you currently have will be replaced with a SWM16. The second cables to each DVR will be disconnected, and if you are putting the Genie alongside a current DVR that second cable can be used for the Genie. No cable runs, change some connections and some reprogramming and the job is done.


----------



## fochs13

dpeters11 said:


> You can access all shows from any location with your current equipment, just need whole home service (possibly single wire if going full supported).
> 
> You can keep your current receivers, add the hr34 for a total of 13 tuners. The hr34 also has 100 series links, larger external drive support.


I'm assuming that the HR34 will replace one of my HR20-700 receivers. I'm wondering if I can pick which one that will be, or is that up to the technician?


----------



## dpeters11

It's definitely up to you.


----------



## tramm

SBI said:


> I
> 
> Right of the bet she offered to send me HR34 for self swap for $49 ($250 off of $299). No need to send an installer.


That's only the second time I have read a about a self swap/install for HR-34. Is it becoming more available now?


----------



## Bill Broderick

tramm said:


> That's only the second time I have read a about a self swap/install for HR-34. Is it becoming more available now?


If you're already on SWM and Whole Home DVR and you're just replacing an existing receiver with an HR-34 and it will not put you above 8 tuners, they may let you do a self install. If you need additional equipment or if you have a SWM-16, they will not.


----------



## prushing

Yeah I just had one of my HR replaced and the rep on the phone said it different matter since they were the same models. She said just tell the tech which one to take back.

It was a quick simple install about 30 mins. Would have been 10 mins, but my dish has a very small window to get the signal. I don't have issues with signals, but it usually won't pass the install test of 95%. I ended up having a LNB going bad and the odd transponders were giving errors, so he had to change that.

He also didn't force me to install the supported MRV since my unsupported works fine.


----------



## tramm

Bill Broderick said:


> If you're already on SWM and Whole Home DVR and you're just replacing an existing receiver with an HR-34 and it will not put you above 8 tuners, they may let you do a self install. If you need additional equipment or if you have a SWM-16, they will not.


Thanks for the info. I am on Whole Home DVR and have SWM-16 (5 receivers) and was hoping to swap my main unit for HR-34 eventually. I guess that will be a service call then.


----------



## Bill Broderick

tramm said:


> Thanks for the info. I am on Whole Home DVR and have SWM-16 (5 receivers) and was hoping to swap my main unit for HR-34 eventually. I guess that will be a service call then.


The reason that they won't do this for people with a SWM-16 is that you're only allowed to have 8 tuners per "side" on the SWM-16. If someone already has 3 DVR's plugged into one side of the SWM-16 (6 tuners) and then attempts to swap one of those DVR's with an HR-34, they'd end up trying to connect 9 tuners to that single side of the SWM-16.

To avoid the inevitable Customer Service calls that would occur as a result of this, they are limiting the "self-serve" option to people who will still have less than 8 tuners once the HR-34 is installed.


----------



## SBI

So last night I placed the 2nd call which resulted in a better outcome.
I asked to replace one HR24 with HR34 and to have a better bottom-line every month. She looked at my account and the bill, ended up with:

HR34 replacing HR24, cost is $300, she gave me $250 right off the bet.
She was not able to process it without installation (even though the previous one last week had no problem doing that) so installation is $49 (or $50...whatever).
She immediately applied a $50 credit on the account so bottom line is $50
In addition - $20 off per month for the next 12 months, which brings my monthly bill to below what I paid up until last month when all my credits expired. That's what I wanted - upgrade and lower bill.

The inconsistency still strikes me though...how come last week I was able to have the HR34 delivered to me for my own swap but could not do anything on the bill, and yesterday she could NOT send it to me for self swap but was able to reduce the bill. Go figure.

Also, she asked me if "a new two year commitment would be a problem for me"...I said "not really a problem, but if we can go without it - sure, I would prefer that", so she said that the only way for her to avoid the 2 year commitment is if I pay the full price of the HR34 ($300). Never heard of that before, at least not when acquiring the toy from them and not from a third-party source.

One thing that was totally new to me, was that I asked her if she could give me a number for installation to see if an earlier window opened up, she said "you can Google 'directv local installation' and you will find the number to the installing company"... :sure:


----------



## georule

georule said:


> About 8 months ago I called and looked into getting an HR34 & whole-home added at the same time I was thinking of adding an additional physical location for a TV (the HDTV was already there, but using an on-air antenna only). My memory is that for all in, they quoted me north of $500. I declined to do anything at that time.
> 
> I called again yesterday, and enquired about *just* adding the new physical location and a HD non-DVR box for it.
> 
> Rep said "let me check something", went away for a few seconds, and when he came back offered me a HR34 + one new client box for it (which covers the new location plus upgrades to HD-capable our last SDTV location for the future), plus whatever infrastructure upgrades are required (including wiring that new location, and since we already have two HR2x, an upgrade to SWM16 as well). . . for $52 (including tax), which they described as the truck-roll fee.
> 
> What a difference a few months can make. . . . (yes, my contract expires in a few months). They're coming on Thursday.


So after all that. . . guy showed up today, looked around, and said "I'm sorry, but I can't do the job. . . there's snow on the roof." I said, "It's Minnesota in January, and you live here. . . why is this unexpected?". Apparently most new installs are on the roof edge instead of the peak, but we've got 80-100' oaks surounding the house at about 100' yards distance, so that was the only way to get LoS.

Any rate, my entire order is now cancelled, including the nice deal I got, and I have to call back and start over again from scratch. I think I'm going to do that now while it is fresh in their system and they're feeling sheepish about not asking/knowing about that themselves. At the time I made the order, I didn't even know the dish would have to be upgraded, but they should have known.

And, yes, I understand, "safety first". He was telling me a story about a local installer guy just last week fell off a snowy roof. So I didn't give him he11 about it, I just expressed surprise that no one thought to inquire ahead of time.

Edit: CSR I just talked to pinkie swears that their system has all the notes on this transaction, and the deal I was promised, and they will honor that deal when I call back to set it up again after the snow melts off the roof.


----------



## lparsons21

I called today to see about swapping a pair of HR24s for one HR34. After much hemming and hawing, the bottom line was $106 and change including tax installed by them. No further discounts offered of any sort. I asked about being transferred to retention, she said she was retention.

All in all not a horrible deal, but without some monthly credits it doesn't make financial sense to me at all from my perspective. I'll do some thinking for a bit to decide what is solely in my best interest.

My current and usual sub level is Premier and I usually get NFLST to boot. I really expected better.


----------



## chrisjmccord

Hi everyone, new here, I just ordered DTV last night to be installed in a few weeks, on Jan 27th, giving myself some padding in case I change my mind. I'm breaking up with AT&T UVerse. Anyway...

Question I have is I ordered the HR-34 (Genie) and 1 client with 2 more installed but not active (young boys rooms for future). So I'll get 5 tuners to record on right? The only reason I'd want anymore tuners to record on is if I needed more than 5 at the same time, or am I understanding how it works wrong? I don't get/see why people are wanting 8 or more or whatever...what are you gaining? I can't see me needing more than 5 shows at once, do most of you have more than 5 shows going at one time that need to be recorded?

To me having 5 shows on 2 TVs is plenty. I will have them install 2 more rooms for a total of 4 rooms, but again those are for future use. Even then I guess maybe when the boys get older and want to record their shows 5 could become a limit, is that why you all add more DVRs?


----------



## georule

chrisjmccord said:


> I don't get/see why people are wanting 8 or more or whatever...what are you gaining? I can't see me needing more than 5 shows at once, do most of you have more than 5 shows going at one time that need to be recorded?


Well, there are a couple considerations when it is an *existing install*, which is true for most of us (but not for you --see thread title.  ). One is, D* doesn't do anything particular for you in switching out equipment. You don't get a credit or anything like that. So why give up capability you already have for lesser capability? Both in tuners and storage? Sure, 1TB is a lot, but we've already got 1TB (across two DVRs), and sometimes it feels a little tight.

I don't know how big Uverse DVR storage is, but you might be surprised how you start using your DVR storage once you have a truly big box. It was a surprise to me when I went from a Comcast 160GB to a D* 500GB. It becomes permanent storage for "old favorites", and months-long storage for something I might want to try out (I'm working my way through all 10 eps of "Revolution" now).

D* doesn't seem to even encourage it for upgrade installs --they certainly didn't try to talk me into it, even without offering an advantage to trading in a more expensive DVR box for a less expensive Genie client. They don't seem to see value in churning boxes unnecessarily.

Plus, I think I paid $99 or $199 (I forget which) to get that extra DVR in my intitial install three years ago (first DVR was free; second was a one-time charge).

Their monthly pricing doesn't encourage it either. While there is a monthly fee for each extra box, the advanced services fee (DVRs) is NOT per box, but per account. So it doesn't even save you money that way to consider doing it. (Edit: This para is incorrect --see down-thread for correction)

My wife and I regularly hit conflicts on our two two-tuner boxes. Now, having said that, it might be less so if it was one four-tuner box because of efficiency gains. Maybe we'd be fine with one five-tuner Genie to replace two two-tuner HR2x.

But D* doesn't seem to encourage it, and if we can have 9 tuners and 2TB of storage instead of 5 tuners and 1TB of storage for the same price. . . why wouldn't we prefer to do that?

Those five Genie tuners also include live TV, I believe, so your tuners for records might be less than you think at any given moment if one or more of the other rooms is watching live TV when a record comes up.

Oh, yeah, and stored recordings aren't transferrable. If an existing account gives up its DVR, bye-bye to all your stored recordings. That would have been a deal-breaker for my wife on her DVR, and she told me that (I might have swallowed hard and done it anyway on my DVR).

Having said all of that, that's for upgrades. You're a new install, so your considerations are different.


----------



## Bill Broderick

chrisjmccord said:


> I don't get/see why people are wanting 8 or more or whatever...what are you gaining? I can't see me needing more than 5 shows at once, do most of you have more than 5 shows going at one time that need to be recorded?
> 
> ...is that why you all add more DVRs?


I got 3 DVR's before Whole Home DVR service became available and I recorded the same shows on all 3 of them (my own version of Whole Home DVR). When I get my Genie, I intend on keeping 2 of the DVR's.

There are times when I want to record more than 5 shows at once. Typically, this is Sunday nights during Football season. I'll typically want to record the HBO, Showtime and AMC shows (1, 2 & 3), The Amazing Race (4) is usually on during that time of year and due to CBS's policy of shifting Sunday night programming by whatever amount of time that week's late games run over schedule, that needs to be given at least an extra hour. There is typically something on either History or the Food Network (5) on Sunday nights that I want to record, as well as the Sunday Night Football game (6).


----------



## georule

Btw, can somebody tell me if the H23-600 HD box will be able to see whole-home network and watch stored recordings from the DVRs on that network? The installer guy who was here today (before he backed out of doing the job at all) didn't seem to know, and didn't get around to checking before he pulled the plug on the whole install due to the snowy roof. He did say something about this Genie stuff was all very new to the local office (or maybe just him --he didn't give me a great deal of confidence, frankly, but that never got put to the full test).


----------



## georule

georule said:


> Their monthly pricing doesn't encourage it either. While there is a monthly fee for each extra box, the advanced services fee (DVRs) is NOT per box, but per account. So it doesn't even save you money that way to consider doing it.


Whups, I was wrong about that. There is a lesser monthly fee for additional DVR service (vs a slightly higher fee for the first DVR). I think I'd still rather keep them. They didn't offer a switch-out, not sure if they'd have done a HR2x for Genie-client switch for free, or tried to charge me for the additional Genie client.


----------



## brett_the_bomb

georule;3163893 said:


> Btw, can somebody tell me if the H23-600 HD box will be able to see whole-home network and watch stored recordings from the DVRs on that network? The installer guy who was here today (before he backed out of doing the job at all) didn't seem to know, and didn't get around to checking before he pulled the plug on the whole install due to the snowy roof. He did say something about this Genie stuff was all very new to the local office (or maybe just him --he didn't give me a great deal of confidence, frankly, but that never got put to the full test).


Yes any hd you currently have will be able to see whole home recordings and if its not capable dtv upgrades it for free. And sounds like it was a good thing it snowed. Lol.


----------



## georule

brett_the_bomb said:


> Yes any hd you currently have will be able to see whole home recordings and if its not capable dtv upgrades it for free. And sounds like it was a good thing it snowed. Lol.


Thanks, that'll make me be able to be a bit more definite about my instructions on what should go where next time, without worrying his pretty little head about conditionals.  He actually seemed a bit intimidated that I knew the term "SWiM16" and asked him about it, inquiring in return how I came to be familiar with it.


----------



## brett_the_bomb

georule;3164029 said:


> Thanks, that'll make me be able to be a bit more definite about my instructions on what should go where next time, without worrying his pretty little head about conditionals.


I didn't read all the way back but what setup do u have now?


----------



## georule

brett_the_bomb said:


> I didn't read all the way back but what setup do u have now?


SWM, HR23, HR22, H23, and a D12 (SD). The D12 is going away for a GEnie client. The HR34 is going to go where the HR23 is now. . .and where the HR23 was going was dependent on whether the H23 would "see" whole home or not. Now that I know it can, the H23 can stay where it is, and the HR23 will move to a new physical location not yet wired for DirecTV (there's a coax faceplate there, but it isn't hooked up to D*'s install --I tried it with the H23 to find out; there's already a HDTV there that is currently using an off-air antenna). If the answer had been otherwise, the HR23 would go where the H23 is now, and the H23 would have went to the new location without it being terribly much of an inconvenience for us.


----------



## brett_the_bomb

georule;3164044 said:


> SWM, HR23, HR22, H23, and a D12 (SD). The D12 is going away for a GEnie client. The HR34 is going to go where the HR23 is now. . .and where the HR23 was going was dependent on whether the H23 would "see" whole home or not. Now that I know it can, the H23 can stay where it is, and the HR23 will move to a new physical location not yet wired for DirecTV (there's a coax faceplate there, but it isn't hooked up to D*'s install --I tried it with the H23 to find out; there's already a HDTV there that is currently using an off-air antenna). If the answer had been otherwise, the HR23 would go where the H23 is now, and the H23 would have went to the new location without it being terribly much of an inconvenience for us.


So u will get a swim 16. If u don't already have one some some weird reason. Only consideration is if you could have traded the h23 for a client. I like trick play on live which the h23 doesn't have but a client would. But an h23 does have its own live tuner. So its a trade off. Did they offer more clients for free?


----------



## georule

brett_the_bomb said:


> So u will get a swim 16. If u don't already have one some some weird reason. Only consideration is if you could have traded the h23 for a client. I like trick play on live which the h23 doesn't have but a client would. But an h23 does have its own live tuner. So its a trade off. Did they offer more clients for free?


No, they didn't. I suppose I could ask since I'll have to call again when the snow is gone (which could be in a few weeks, or might not be until April --like I said, a snowy roof in Minnesota in the middle of January is hardly a surprise to anyone who lives here).

Just so I'm clear on what you're saying here. . . pause/rewind/FF/skip on recorded material will work on a whole-home enabled H23. . . but trying that on "live TV" won't? But it will work on live TV as well with a Genie client?


----------



## brett_the_bomb

georule;3164056 said:


> No, they didn't. I suppose I could ask since I'll have to call again when the snow is gone (which could be in a few weeks, or might not be until April --like I said, a snowy roof in Minnesota in the middle of January is hardly a surprise to anyone who lives here).


Idaho here so I understand lol


----------



## dalime

goinsleeper said:


> So you swapped HD DVR's for clients? A bit of a step backwards isn't it?
> 
> Genie + 2 clients = 5 tuners
> 
> Genie + 2 HD DVR's = 9 tuners
> 
> Whole home DVR would allow watching from any receiver(or client) with either setup.


Maybe for some. I seriously don't need nine tuners and that would also require me to upgrade my SWM. The two tv's the clients are on don't get used all that much. They aren't as fast as the genie but are as fast, if not faster, than my old DVR's so I'm good with the setup. Have had zero problems.


----------



## Bill Broderick

georule said:


> Whups, I was wrong about that. There is a lesser monthly fee for additional DVR service (vs a slightly higher fee for the first DVR). I think I'd still rather keep them. They didn't offer a switch-out, not sure if they'd have done a HR2x for Genie-client switch for free, or tried to charge me for the additional Genie client.


Your original statement was correct. The DVR fee ($8.00) is an account level fee. It doesn't matter how many DVR's you have, this cost stays the same. You may be confusing the Whole-Home DVR fee ($3.00) as an second DVR fee. But it's not. If you have Whole-Home service, this fee is $3.00 whether you have 1 DVR and multiple non-DVR receivers or if you have multiple DVR's.


----------



## georule

Bill Broderick said:


> Your original statement was correct. The DVR fee ($8.00) is an account level fee. It doesn't matter how many DVR's you have, this cost stays the same. You may be confusing the Whole-Home DVR fee ($3.00) as an second DVR fee. But it's not. If you have Whole-Home service, this fee is $3.00 whether you have 1 DVR and multiple non-DVR receivers or if you have multiple DVR's.


You know, I thought so. . but then I looked at my last bill, and got myself confused. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## skippyfab

I just switched to DISH with a Hopper and 3 Joeys. LOVE IT! Got all of the equipment and install for free and am saving about $500 a year on my bill. I did call DTV and told them that I was willing to switch if they could not take care of me. I was a 8 year customer, but they gave me a $500 quote and did nothing to budge on it. I called back after I got DISH to cancel with DTV. The retention guy said he wished he had gotten to me before DISH installed. I told him it shouldn't matter who I talk to. They should treat their loyal customers just as good or better than new ones, not like second class citizens.


----------



## Datagg

skippyfab said:


> They should treat their loyal customers just as good or better than new ones, not like second class citizens.


110% agree


----------



## inkahauts

skippyfab;3166965 said:


> I just switched to DISH with a Hopper and 3 Joeys. LOVE IT! Got all of the equipment and install for free and am saving about $500 a year on my bill. I did call DTV and told them that I was willing to switch if they could not take care of me. I was a 8 year customer, but they gave me a $500 quote and did nothing to budge on it. I called back after I got DISH to cancel with DTV. The retention guy said he wished he had gotten to me before DISH installed. I told him it shouldn't matter who I talk to. They should treat their loyal customers just as good or better than new ones, not like second class citizens.


I think its funny that you think your treated like a second class citizen just because they didn't roll over and offer you the world for free when you called. And by the way, if you are in this board, then you know csr roulette and customer retention is where you need to go to get discounts. Not to mention, how many discounts have you had lately from DIRECTV? And don't be surprised in two years when dish doesn't roll over for you then, or makes you do the same you have to do with DIRECTV, which is keep asking.

Good luck with dish though,I do hope they satisfy your needs and have the right channels. That's the important part to me in the end no matter what the equipment or pricing.


----------



## jeffdi89

Just called in to renegotiate after our initial 2-year agreement ended. Originally had 2 HR-24s, 1 H-24, and 1 D-12. Called in and CSR could only offer $10 per month credit for 12 months - and $299 for upgrade to Genie, but said I could get a free upgrade to a 3rd HR-24 to replace the D-12. I considered this, but told them I still would be getting a significantly better deal by switching and had them transfer me to retentions. Retentions was able to get me the Genie for $49 + $49 installation AND the HR-24 for free (replacing D12 and H24). Additionally, I got an $18 credit/month for 12 months. I thought this was a fair offer and accepted. The whole call was pleasant and painless. I might have got a little more if I had really argued, but I felt this was a very fair offer, and I really didn't want to switch. We now will have 11 tuners which is complete overkill, but it doesn't cost any more, so what the heck. Hopefully this will help others when they call in.


----------



## ehilbert1

skippyfab said:


> I just switched to DISH with a Hopper and 3 Joeys. LOVE IT! Got all of the equipment and install for free and am saving about $500 a year on my bill. I did call DTV and told them that I was willing to switch if they could not take care of me. I was a 8 year customer, but they gave me a $500 quote and did nothing to budge on it. I called back after I got DISH to cancel with DTV. The retention guy said he wished he had gotten to me before DISH installed. I told him it shouldn't matter who I talk to. They should treat their loyal customers just as good or better than new ones, not like second class citizens.


I had the same thing happen to me. I wasn't expecting anything free but I sure wasn't expecting them to come back with a $500 price tag. So like you I went with Dish. I got two Hoppers and a joey. I have always loved Direct but that was the last straw. I'm loving the Hoppers. 4 TB total storage and the Prime Time Anytime is awesome. So basically we have 5 free tuners and Prime Time Anytime takes care of our regular channels. Not to bad.

All I was hoping for with Direct was a decent deal. I had been with them for years and also a premiere customer. Oh well it's only TV.


----------



## trh

jeffdi89 said:


> Just called in to renegotiate after our initial 2-year agreement ended. Originally had 2 HR-24s, 1 H-24, and 1 D-12. Called in and CSR could only offer $10 per month credit for 12 months - and $299 for upgrade to Genie, but said I could get a free upgrade to a 3rd HR-24 to replace the D-12. I considered this, but told them I still would be getting a significantly better deal by switching and had them transfer me to retentions. Retentions was able to get me the Genie for $49 + $49 installation *AND the HR-24 for free *(replacing D12 and H24). Additionally, I got an $18 credit/month for 12 months. I thought this was a fair offer and accepted. The whole call was pleasant and painless. I might have got a little more if I had really argued, but I felt this was a very fair offer, and I really didn't want to switch. We now will have 11 tuners which is complete overkill, but it doesn't cost any more, so what the heck. Hopefully this will help others when they call in.


Welcome jeffdi89! Sounds like you got a very good deal. My concern would be their offer for a free HR24. DirecTV considers all their HD DVRs (HR2X series) as 'equals' and their system can't specify what type of HD DVR to deliver. The Retention department does have more flexibility in what they do, but I'm not sure about this. Did they confirm your order? Did you get anything in writing? I do hope you get your HR24.

11 tuners "complete overkill"? Not around here!


----------



## jeffdi89

trh said:


> Welcome jeffdi89! Sounds like you got a very good deal. My concern would be their offer for a free HR24. DirecTV considers all their HD DVRs (HR2X series) as 'equals' and their system can't specify what type of HD DVR to deliver. The Retention department does have more flexibility in what they do, but I'm not sure about this. Did they confirm your order? Did you get anything in writing? I do hope you get your HR24.
> 
> 11 tuners "complete overkill"? Not around here!


Thanks! And you are correct. They did not specify the HR24, so I may get any HR2X.  But that is ok with me. I really just asked whether I should get a C31 client in order to replace the H24 (so I could pause live TV) and she offered the free upgrade to the HD-DVR. I figured that was better than the client in any case, so said ok.


----------



## trh

Great. Just didn't want you to be upset if you didn't get a 24. 

I'm assuming they are coming out to do the install (it looks like they have to upgrade you to a SWiM16 because of your 11 tuners). That is good because I think your chances of getting a new HR24 is better from the truck than having DirecTV mail you one.

(I'll have to CC this to my family: they don't think I can be 'nice' to someone from GA!  )


----------



## jeffdi89

Yes, they are coming to install Friday and will have to upgrade the SWiM. And appreciate the response, especially from a "Gator.":lol:


----------



## charlie460

How can they offer a HR34 for $299 for existing customers when I can purchase it myself from eBay for $250 shipped?


----------



## goinsleeper

charlie460 said:


> How can they offer a HR34 for $299 for existing customers when I can purchase it myself from eBay for $250 shipped?


Fine print? You will not own the receiver. I would also check the receiver ID with D* to make sure it's something you can actually add to your account.


----------



## Racer88

PFFFT, Just made my first swing and all they'd come off of is a 100 bucks (for self install no less) Hell that should automatically be worth another 50 off at the very least....but nooooooooo.....


----------



## dpeters11

And to think I paid $400 plus shipping and was happy...


----------



## goinsleeper

dpeters11 said:


> And to think I paid $400 plus shipping and was happy...


That's because you have values!

I don't think it's wrong to ask for a deal but to get upset when you have to pay the going rate for something is, as said many times, just self-entitlement.


----------



## machavez00

I'm off contract, so no ETF to worry about. I have Dish and Cox advertising free whole home DVRs. CenturyLink is also bringing their PRISM TV service to Phoenix. that will make three offering freebies to switch. Should I wait until after the baptism, go to the mattresses, or Louie's in the Bronx?


----------



## dpeters11

I think Cox uses Scientific Atlanta. I wouldn't wish one of those boxes on someone I don't like.


----------



## machavez00

dpeters11 said:


> I think Cox uses Scientific Atlanta. I wouldn't wish one of those boxes on someone I don't like.


I thought SA was bought by Motorola.


----------



## dpeters11

Nope, Cisco bought it in 2006 for $7 billion. There were rumors last year that they were looking to sell it, like they potentially are with Linksys, but they denied it.


----------



## grecorj

Just got off the phone with DTV.

I asked if they had any deals on Genie?

I was offered Genie for $49 ($299 regular price - $250 discount).

I asked if it could just be shipped to me and I would do the swap? I was told no, but he could waive the $49 installation fee.

I declined at this point.

1) I think swap will be easier for me in summer time ... most of the network shows will have ended and I can shift everything else to one of my 2 DVR's so that one can be easily swapped with the Genie and miss a lot of stuff we've recorded.

2) I really don't want to sit around waiting for a tech; this is almost a dealbreaker for me. If they can't ship it directly, I will likely hold off longer.

The rep said he couldn't ship it to me b/c the tech would be bringing me "paperwork" to sign for the new 2 year agreement. That's BS. I've agree to a new 2 year term plenty of times in the past over the phone. 

Overall a pleasant and short convo: 9 minutes.

Why do I feel I always do better when I get a US female rep? (it was a guy this time)


----------



## goinsleeper

grecorj said:


> The rep said he couldn't ship it to me b/c the tech would be bringing me "paperwork" to sign for the new 2 year agreement. That's BS. I've agree to a new 2 year term plenty of times in the past over the phone.


You're currently at 5 tuners and adding a Genie to replace your hd receiver would put you at 9 tuners. They would send a technician out because they would need to upgrade you to a SWM-16. Paperwork has nothing to do with it. You'll need a technician reguardless based on your tuner count.


----------



## dpeters11

He was going to swap, not add, so tuner count wasn't an issue.

But yeah, contract has oohing to do with it. I got a genie, self installed, didn't sign anything and am under contract. But I didn't get it from DirecTV. They do tend to want an installer to do it, even though in a SWM environment with a SWM LNB it's simple. I can see if someone has a SWM 16, they might overload one side.


----------



## goinsleeper

dpeters11 said:


> He was going to swap, not add, so tuner count wasn't an issue.
> 
> But yeah, contract has oohing to do with it. I got a genie, self installed, didn't sign anything and am under contract. But I didn't get it from DirecTV. They do tend to want an installer to do it, even though in a SWM environment with a SWM LNB it's simple. I can see if someone has a SWM 16, they might overload one side.


He didn't specify which receiver he would be upgrading to the genie. If it was one of the HR-24's it would keep him inside the tuner count for the SWM-8. He probably does not want to give up one of the DVR's as no client was mentioned.

EDIT: re-read and saw one of the DVR's being upgraded.

Only thing I can guess on not shipping it is their ordering system seeing that many tuners being used and sending a tech out would keep there from being any issues.

Maybe call again and specify you want to upgrade one of your DVR's to the genie and see if you get the same result.


----------



## otaliema

Another thing that can hold up a self install is no CCK or no broadband contact from HDDVR's on the account. as the Genie requires one to be on the account for proper/full operation of the unit. 
Honestly if I had the change to get a genie free i wouldn't replace a HDDVR i'd replace the HD unit till i hit the 16 tuner cap but i'm a recording nut


----------



## goinsleeper

otaliema said:


> Another thing that can hold up a self install is no CCK or no broadband contact from HDDVR's on the account. as the Genie requires one to be on the account for proper/full operation of the unit.


The genie doesn't require a connection kit or broadband internet connected. The account is required to have a SWM installed, and if one is not, including the connection kit will apply a SWM to the work order for the technician.
Your comment would imply that those who want the genie could not have it without having active internet.



> Honestly if I had the change to get a genie free i wouldn't replace a HDDVR i'd replace the HD unit till i hit the 16 tuner cap but i'm a recording nut


+1 agreed


----------



## smegma11

I've had my Genie DVR and client for 3 months and it's going back. It's true it will record 5 channels at once and it's a nice looking piece of equipment but they haven't got it working quite right yet. 
The mpg decoder in it is horrible. I have a $2000 tv and in dark pictures the fog in the picture is so annoying from the mpg decoder trying to figure out how dark it should be. 
The dtv everywhere will not work on my iphone. If I delete the DTV app and re-install, it will work 1 time then never again. I have spent hours talking to tech support but all they can say is "Are you on the right network?" They don't write the apps and don't have any way to give tech support on them.
The client is the worst. It has to be reset everyday because it stops working with the remote. You push channel up and it acts like you're holding the button down constantly. You give it a quick button push and sometimes it's 25 seconds before it changes channel. A reset fixes it instantly but takes a minute.
The sound from the client will often times be very choppy like you're talking through a fan.
And then , after 4 hours it freezes and has to be powered down.
I have cancelled DTV before and what a pain. I am taking a couple months this time to set myself up. 
I had a bad unit before that they replaced and without telling me they extended my contract 2 years. So when my original contract was up and I tried to cancel she said I owed a cancellation fee because of the extension. I explained to her what happened and she said she would fix it. 
DTV has their own personal debt collection team and it wasn't 6 days before they were calling me every day saying I owed them $230 when actually they owed me $31. It was a nightmare.
I have only had service with them 3 months this time so I have to cancel my auto pay and cancel the accounts I use to pay them. They will most assuredly try and take what they think I owe them before I get a final bill and am offered a chance to look it over.
I told myself 4 years ago I would never use DTV again. It's my own fault.


----------



## grecorj

grecorj said:


> Just got off the phone with DTV.
> 
> I asked if they had any deals on Genie?
> 
> I was offered Genie for $49 ($299 regular price - $250 discount).
> 
> I asked if it could just be shipped to me and I would do the swap? I was told no, but he could waive the $49 installation fee.
> 
> I declined at this point.
> 
> 1) I think swap will be easier for me in summer time ... most of the network shows will have ended and I can shift everything else to one of my 2 DVR's so that one can be easily swapped with the Genie and miss a lot of stuff we've recorded.
> 
> 2) I really don't want to sit around waiting for a tech; this is almost a dealbreaker for me. If they can't ship it directly, I will likely hold off longer.
> 
> The rep said he couldn't ship it to me b/c the tech would be bringing me "paperwork" to sign for the new 2 year agreement. That's BS. I've agree to a new 2 year term plenty of times in the past over the phone.
> 
> Overall a pleasant and short convo: 9 minutes.
> 
> Why do I feel I always do better when I get a US female rep? (it was a guy this time)


*FOLLOW-UP*

Called back today at 4:56pm. (Got a female CSR.) Asked what it would cost to add Genie Home Media Center to my account?

FREE

Asked if they would have to install or could they just ship?

She asked if I was replacing one of the DVRs on the account and I said yes (so total # of tuners would be 8, not 9).

She said yes they will ship (FREE), no install required.

24 month commitment required, of course. I was currently out of commitment. Not a problem -- I've been with DTV for > 10 years, another 2 won't kill me.

Had order # by 5:03

Another 4 minutes to finish confirmation with "3rd party" and agree to 24 mo commitment.

Less than 10 minutes on the phone.

Will get HR-34 in 2-5 business days (FedEx).

Can't wait.


----------



## goinsleeper

CSR roulette at it's finest? Grats on the upgrade!


----------



## BamaPT

Have been having signal issues and decided to inquire about upgrading to the genie while calling in. Got an offer for $150 including install. Went ahead and took the offer but the $49 some have gotten would have been nice  should have haggled more I guess


----------



## Woof

Read this whole thread over the last couple days for ideas.

I called DTV about an hour ago.

I currently have one HR24 and 2 sd boxes in the family, master rooms.
I asked about the Genie and whole home while mentioning the Hopper in my question.
The very nice lady I was talking to looked at my account (OOContract and about a 5yr customer) and said I could have the genie and one of the little connection boxes for free.
The cinema kit would be $99 and the install $49. She convinced me to keep my hr24 and threw in a $10 a month for 12 months credit as well.
I said I'd need to think about it, budget yunno. She immediately offered the cinema kit for free, so total cost is just $49 install. Adding WH increases my bill$3, but with the credit it goes down $7. new 2yr of course but who cares.

Install on wednesday. very cool.


----------



## machavez00

Called to see what I could get. Genie, two clients, and the CCK for $49 install fee. CSR made note on file I was offered that. I'll call back when my income tax return posts and we upgrade the bedroom TV to HD. (39" Insignia 120Hz LED). Now, what to do with the HR20-700?


----------



## NKy.Yall

I have made 3 calls now trying to get some kind of a break on the cost. My first quote was well over $400. I tried a week later and received an even higher quote over $500. On my third attempt I was informed that my contract was up in Nov. and they suggested that I call in Sept. if I wanted any kind of a deal. Not only would I need a Genie but they still would need to hook me up with the whole home system which I currently do not have. That might have made a difference as to why the price quoted to me was so high. Still gets old playing CSR roulette. Guess will try again in Sept. and see what the answer is then.


----------



## gomezma1

I have a question. Do they have a monthly charge for using the C31? Is is considered like having another receiver?


----------



## goinsleeper

gomezma1 said:


> I have a question. Do they have a monthly charge for using the C31? Is is considered like having another receiver?


Yes, each client has a $6/mo charge just like the mirroring fees on receivers.


----------



## gomezma1

Thanks for the information.


----------



## wvumatt

I called and simply asked the prompt about when my contract would run out. When I got the rep, I mentioned Dish and the Hopper and asked when contract was up knowing that it would be in next couple of weeks. The CSR was A very nice young lady and immediately offered the Genie plus one of the c31's which will join my two DVR's and replace 2 HD receivers. The cost was free including install of SWIM 16. She gave me another $10 off HBo for 12 months, $5 off Sports for 6 months, credit on whole home fee for 6 months, and DVR fee credit for one year. I already had a $20 per month credit for 1 year and HD free for my second two year period. I did agree to a new 2 year commitment which is no issue to me. I am a yearly Sunday Ticket customer but never pay full price,most I ever have paid is 1/2. I was nice, played dumb and didn't have to ask for any of this, it was just offered. Third party verification confirmed all and told me that I had the movers package. WhenI checked my account, I discovered I had received the "movers deal.". Installation is Wednesday.


----------



## goinsleeper

wvumatt said:


> I called and simply asked the prompt about when my contract would run out. When I got the rep, I mentioned Dish and the Hopper and asked when contract was up knowing that it would be in next couple of weeks. The CSR was A very nice young lady and immediately offered the Genie plus one of the c31's which will join my two DVR's and replace 2 HD receivers. The cost was free including install of SWIM 16. She gave me another $10 off HBo for 12 months, $5 off Sports for 6 months, credit on whole home fee for 6 months, and DVR fee credit for one year. I already had a $20 per month credit for 1 year and HD free for my second two year period. I did agree to a new 2 year commitment which is no issue to me. I am a yearly Sunday Ticket customer but never pay full price,most I ever have paid is 1/2. I was nice, played dumb and didn't have to ask for any of this, it was just offered. Third party verification confirmed all and told me that I had the movers package. WhenI checked my account, I discovered I had received the "movers deal.". Installation is Wednesday.


Glad to hear you got a good deal!

Hope you don't plan to move in the next 12 months.


----------



## captaink5217

I was only under contract for 7 months and only had an h24, I got them to give me a Genie and c31 plus professional install total $208, not bad. Now I'll have 3 rooms hooked up for D.


----------



## ThyKingZG

been a customer since July, 2012. Still in first two year contract (obviously). First offer a month or two ago was no discounts. $300.

First offer today was $199, told them too rich for my blood. Then offered me $150, i took it.

Install in two days from today.


----------



## supermod38

i went a different route...................left D* a year ago, they kept bugging me to return, offered Genie, Client..........$0.00........new dish and pay my ETF to Dish-net.

i took the deal, plus $20.00 discount first 12 mo. $10.00 next 12 mo..............


----------



## ThyKingZG

got $50 off, after i called back this evening and said you are billing me $99 for a cinema kit i already have......they took it off.

so $99 total, 7 month customer, first two year contract.


----------



## captaink5217

I love the Genie but find the clients to be a bit slow which I guess should be expected. I think I would have preferred another H24 to go with the Genie even if it meant giving up trick play of the C31, the H24 is so much faster.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

I got a genie from amazon for 183.00


----------



## dpeters11

And no issues activating?


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN

nope


----------



## spikor

If Directv wants anyone business....shouldn't Installs be free.....instead of $49.00
If I remember right years ago when I had mine Installed by our Local Installer I did not pay anything for for an Install. Since then I switched to Dish......BUT Might switch back in the future. I will have to ask alot of Questions before I decide to Switch back to Directv. Like Install if any costs and what kind of Genie will be offered that is Standard like 1 TB, 2TB or 3 TB.


----------



## ken100

ive been talking to someone who has directv and is thinking of getting the genie....let me understand the new monthly pricing.....$25 a month for the genie....but $10 of that is for the hd fee right....which they can probably get waived if they do like an auto pay.....so really they will only be out $15 a month if they just go with the genie and no clients.....right?


----------



## rtisovec

I upgraded by phone to Genie today. I have an HR-21 with an external 1TB box and 2 other HD receivers.. Really wanted the extra tuners and a faster responding tuner than what I have. $49 for the Genie and 2 clients, install, and I added Starz and Cinemax for $2/month. I've been off contract for a while. Didn't have to do anything to haggle and I didn't reduce my monthly bill, but that's ok (I did try). I need the SWM, so I needed the professional install.

They are sending me the Cinema Kit. I have an old 4 port G bridge that I use also for my receiver and smart TV. Should I use the cinema kit at setup or stick with what I have (I am assuming theirs is an N, and I'm not opposed to getting a cheap 4 port hub to hook to it. (It was free, by the way).

The other question is other than losing my recordings, is there any disadvantage to continuing to use my 1TB external drive vs the one in the receiver? I know I'll lose my recording series by switching over, but I don't want to use the external drive if it will slow down the receiver in any way.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick

rtisovec said:


> The other question is other than losing my recordings, is there any disadvantage to continuing to use my 1TB external drive vs the one in the receiver? I know I'll lose my recording series by switching over, but I don't want to use the external drive if it will slow down the receiver in any way.


Why are you replacing the HR-21? Move the HR-21 (along with the external hard drive) into one of the rooms with one of the HD receivers and put the Genie where the HR-21 currently is. If you want a client, replace the other HD receiver with the client.

You'll end up being able to record up to 7 programs at a time and you'll have 2 TB of storage (the Genie has a 1 TB internal hard drive, so there is nothing to be gained by using an external 1 TB drive instead of the internal drive. It doesn't cost any more per month to have a Genie, an HD DVR and a client than it does to have a Genie and 2 clients.


----------



## inkahauts

Bill Broderick;3185732 said:


> Why are you replacing the HR-21? Move the HR-21 (along with the external hard drive) into one of the rooms with one of the HD receivers and put the Genie where the HR-21 currently is. If you want a client, replace the other HD receiver with the client.
> 
> You'll end up being able to record up to 7 programs at a time and you'll have 2 TB of storage (the Genie has a 1 TB internal hard drive, so there is nothing to be gained by using an external 1 TB drive instead of the internal drive. It doesn't cost any more per month to have a Genie, an HD DVR and a client than it does to have a Genie and 2 clients.


I would at least do that till I watched all my shows off the old DVR, and then switch it to a client of some sort.


----------



## xigxag

Very informative discussion here. I wanted to throw out my scenario and ask for advice.

5 year customer, in-contract until November 2013. Have a HR-21 and HR-24.

My 12-month promotional rebates from the last contract ended recently. So I called in today to see if we could rework them to lower monthly bill, sign a new contract, etc. I also wanted to see pricing on switching out current receivers to Genie system.

The Rep quoted me $447(!!!) for the Genie, with no self-install option. She also was unwilling to work on my contract, other than switch to a lower package.

Any ideas on why the quote was so much? That was my first call, but looking to be better informed before I call back in. Can I speak to retention even though my contract isn't up for a while? 

How can I determine if my current installation is capable of supporting the Genie whole-home system? I have 4 lines coming from the dish, with two going to the living-room receiver and another to the bedroom receiver.


----------



## dpeters11

You need an upgrade to SWM, with only one line going to each DVR.


----------



## Lugnut

ken100 said:


> ive been talking to someone who has directv and is thinking of getting the genie....let me understand the new monthly pricing.....$25 a month for the genie....but $10 of that is for the hd fee right....which they can probably get waived if they do like an auto pay.....so really they will only be out $15 a month if they just go with the genie and no clients.....right?


Correct. That is not Genie-specific pricing, though. It is a result of the restructure from the old pricing of $10 HD, $8 DVR, $3 Whole home price breakdown. It's now $25 for "Advanced Receiver Service" if you have ANY type of HD-DVR on the account. This is for new customers only, though. The new pricing for existing customers is $10 for HD, $10 for DVR, $3 for whole home, so you still get it $2 cheaper than new customers if you signed up prior to Feb 9th, 2012.


----------



## xigxag

dpeters11 said:


> You need an upgrade to SWM, with only one line going to each DVR.


Assuming you were replying to me...Is this something I can order/install myself to save money? Where is it physically installed?


----------



## happyj

Ok, I have read this whole thread trying to figure out the best approach for me, I need some advice prior to next steps.
I currently have HR20's in the master bedroom and living room, R15 in the family room and an SD D11 in one child's bedroom. I want to add another recvr to the other child's bedroom and thought I should look at Genie. I am thinking I should get the Genie to replace the R15, keep the 2 HR's and add two clients for the 2 kids bedrooms. Should I upgrade the D11 and add a recvr for the additional bedroom?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lugnut

happyj said:


> Ok, I have read this whole thread trying to figure out the best approach for me, I need some advice prior to next steps.
> I currently have HR20's in the master bedroom and living room, R15 in the family room and an SD D11 in one child's bedroom. I want to add another recvr to the other child's bedroom and thought I should look at Genie. I am thinking I should get the Genie to replace the R15, keep the 2 HR's and add two clients for the 2 kids bedrooms. Should I upgrade the D11 and add a recvr for the additional bedroom?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Well, first of all, the R15 and the D11 are not SWM-compatible, so those will be auto-swapped to an R16 and D12, respectively when you get the SWM install for the Genie. If your goal here is to get the most rooms in HD and streaming content from the HD-DVRs, then this would be a good setup.

As for upgrading the D11 for the additional bedroom: This would not be necessary unless you wanted to watch recordings and get HD as I stated above, since it will be auto-swapped due to compatibility with the SWM.

Do keep in mind here that your price for the Genie may be substantially higher due to having to get the SWM upgrade with it (normal price $199), but that depends on what you qualify for on your account.

Hope this helps


----------



## happyj

Thanks, I thought i had the SWM already installed but, will figure out how to check that fact.


----------



## machavez00

Ok, I pulled the trigger and the install is tomorrow (off contract for awhile). $49 install fee for the Genie, one client, CCK. I forgot to ask about an AM21. Hopefully I will get to keep my current dish.


----------



## Lugnut

happyj said:


> Thanks, I thought i had the SWM already installed but, will figure out how to check that fact.


If you have a D11 and R15 functioning, you don't. D11 and R15 will show up with 771 Searching for Satellite Signal if you connect them to a SWM.


----------



## happyj

That was much too easy, I just got home and now I know the answer.
I appreciate the information.


----------



## Lugnut

happyj said:


> That was much too easy, I just got home and now I know the answer.
> I appreciate the information.


No problem


----------



## goinsleeper

xigxag said:


> *My 12-month promotional rebates from the last contract ended recently*. So I called in today to see if we could rework them to lower monthly bill, sign a new contract, etc. I also wanted to see pricing on switching out current receivers to Genie system.
> 
> The Rep quoted me $447(!!!) for the Genie, with no self-install option. She also was unwilling to work on my contract, other than switch to a lower package.
> 
> Any ideas on why the quote was so much?


Keep in mind, you don't get discounts every time you sign a new agreement. If they were willing to help you with your bill, that's awesome, but never come to expect it(especially if you've been receiving them).

As for the $447, if they did not have an offer for you and were quoting regular price: $299(Genie) + $99(connection kit with SWM) + $49(installation)


----------



## trainman

Just one more data point: 10-year subscriber, out of contract, was offered the you-pay-only-$49-installation deal (plus a new 2-year contract) to upgrade my one HD-DVR to Genie. Got the SWM system and the HR34-700 installed the next morning.

Unsolicited offers I got from the CSR were switching my Internet service to one of DirecTV's partners (but then he looked in his computer and found than none of their partners offer high-speed at my address), the perpetual HD Extra Pack free-for-3-months offer, and a 6-month discount on the movie channels (none of which I subscribe to) -- I think what I was quoted was $28/month instead of $47/month.


----------



## kymikes

Another data point with similar results. I got an additional DVR, the HR34, for $49. If your look at the invoice, the HR34 was $49 and installation was free. Also got several offers like Trainman got. I know a few got better deals but this also included upgrading to a SWIM16. Good installer - nice overall job. He was in and out in an hour. FYI.


----------



## andrewj0781

When I called first I was offered $240.00 off. So $59.00 (for Genie) and $49.00 install. Said I had to check with my wife. 

Called again to see if I could get any programming credits. I was offered $15.00 off for a year Free DVR for a year. $5.00 off for 3 months and free MRV for 3 months. Again the wife wouldn't give me a yes. So I said sorry Is have to call back. 

Finally got her to say yes. Called back and nicely said why do I have to pay install fee I already have the room hooked up (didn't know the extra work) so he said here's what I'll do, I'll take $250 off of the Genie wave in the install fee. So I got it all for $50.00 plus tax.


----------



## Old_School

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> I got a genie from amazon for 183.00


Just looked it up out of being curious, right now there is one listed as NEW for $149+ $10 shipping.


----------



## danok1

Just called in..10-yr customer, out of contract. Got Genie, upgrade dish/multi-switch to SWM, cinema connection, install for free!


----------



## montanaxvi

Been a while since I've been in this thread but wanted to post my most recent experience. 

Called in again tonight to see if any deal was available. First line CSR looked and said that he would be happy to sign me up for the Genie for the price of $299 plus professional installation. Not a chance. Asked him when my contract was up and he said he would have to transfer me and ended up hanging up on me. 

I called back and went through the "cancel" cancel" prompts until it kept asking me if I wanted to cancel due to moving and I said no. It sent M to what I'm guessing was retentions. 

I told her I was interested in the Genie and if I felt the price wasn't right I'd like to know my contract end date. She looked on the system and came back with Genie and install for $98 and billed to the account as well as offering install tomorrow (couldn't because of work) got Saturday 8am install and contract is obviously 2 years from installation. 

I'm happy with that and keeping the 2 HRx units I have for a total of 9 tuners.


----------



## peds48

montanaxvi said:


> t as well as offering install tomorrow *(couldn't because of work)* got Saturday 8am install and contract is obviously 2 years from installation.
> 
> I'm happy with that and keeping the 2 HRx units I have for a total of 9 tuners.


I like that...


----------



## Datagg

montanaxvi said:


> Been a while since I've been in this thread but wanted to post my most recent experience.
> 
> Called in again tonight to see if any deal was available. First line CSR looked and said that he would be happy to sign me up for the Genie for the price of $299 plus professional installation. Not a chance. Asked him when my contract was up and he said he would have to transfer me and ended up hanging up on me.
> 
> I called back and went through the "cancel" cancel" prompts until it kept asking me if I wanted to cancel due to moving and I said no. It sent M to what I'm guessing was retentions.
> 
> I told her I was interested in the Genie and if I felt the price wasn't right I'd like to know my contract end date. She looked on the system and came back with Genie and install for $98 and billed to the account as well as offering install tomorrow (couldn't because of work) got Saturday 8am install and contract is obviously 2 years from installation.
> 
> I'm happy with that and keeping the 2 HRx units I have for a total of 9 tuners.


They are nothing but a box of chocolates over there...... never knowing from one rep to another what you will get.


----------



## betterdan

I've been with Directv maybe 13 years I am guessing and rarely ever get discounts or anything. Last time was the 2 years of free HD that has already expired. Anyways, we had an HR20-700 in the living room and an SD receiver upstairs when the HR20-700 broke.
I called Directv wanting them to help reimburse me if I bought an HR-24 to replace the HR20. They refused but they did offer to give us an HR34 Genie and 1 client for free. I asked them how much it would be to install another client in the master bedroom where no Directv box had ever been before. The lady told me it would be free and she would also give me a $10 credit for a year.
So we ended up with the HR34 Genie, 2 clients, new install in bedroom, $10 off for a year and the tech even moved our dish from a pole to the roof to get better signal and final cost was $0


----------



## Datagg

betterdan said:


> I've been with Directv maybe 13 years I am guessing and rarely ever get discounts or anything. Last time was the 2 years of free HD that has already expired. Anyways, we had an HR20-700 in the living room and an SD receiver upstairs when the HR20-700 broke.
> I called Directv wanting them to help reimburse me if I bought an HR-24 to replace the HR20. They refused but they did offer to give us an HR34 Genie and 1 client for free. I asked them how much it would be to install another client in the master bedroom where no Directv box had ever been before. The lady told me it would be free and she would also give me a $10 credit for a year.
> So we ended up with the HR34 Genie, 2 clients, new install in bedroom, $10 off for a year and the tech even moved our dish from a pole to the roof to get better signal and final cost was $0


Good deal... Sometimes you get lucky, while others are just flat turned down. Congrats. Now hears hoping you have no troubles with your 34 and client setup. Good luck


----------



## peds48

betterdan said:


> I've been with Directv maybe 13 years I am guessing and rarely ever get discounts or anything. Last time was the 2 years of free HD that has already expired. Anyways, we had an HR20-700 in the living room and an SD receiver upstairs when the HR20-700 broke.
> I called Directv wanting them to help reimburse me if I bought an HR-24 to replace the HR20. They refused but they did offer to give us an HR34 Genie and 1 client for free. I asked them how much it would be to install another client in the master bedroom where no Directv box had ever been before. The lady told me it would be free and she would also give me a $10 credit for a year.
> So we ended up with the HR34 Genie, 2 clients, new install in bedroom, $10 off for a year and the tech even moved our dish from a pole to the roof to get better signal and final cost was $0


Good deal, indeed


----------



## n3vino

Question. Is a CCK mandatory if I upgrade to a Genie as part of a PP upgrade, and keep the HR24 and 2 H25's, and will they charge me for the CCK. I don't think I have a use for a CCK as I don't buy on demand.


----------



## joed32

With the new HR44 coming very soon, I think I'll wait for that.


----------



## peds48

n3vino said:


> I don't think I have a use for a CCK as I don't buy on demand.


Most folks are under the impression that the "CCK" is just for VOD. Having the DirecTV system connected to the internet unleashes a wealth of features, like the tablets and smartphones apps, TV apps..and the soon to come voice control

BTW, the internet connection might not be "mandatory" for the customer, it is however for the tech.


----------



## n3vino

peds48 said:


> Most folks are under the impression that the "CCK" is just for VOD. Having the DirecTV system connected to the internet unleashes a wealth of features, like the tablets and smartphones apps, TV apps..and the soon to come voice control
> 
> BTW, the internet connection might not be "mandatory" for the customer, it is however for the tech.


When I first was installed, the tech only had a wired CCK and said there was no such thing as a wireless CCK, and he wanted to charge me extra to run the cables to my router. At that point I saw no advantage for me to have the CCK, so I didn't accept t. However, if they throw a wireless one in at no cost, I'll let them do it. Otherwise, I'll just run a phone line for a day or two to one of the boxes and then disconnect it. That's what I've done in the past.


----------



## Laxguy

What does running a phone line intermittently do?


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> What does running a phone line intermittently do?


Absolutely nothing!


----------



## peds48

n3vino said:


> When I first was installed, the tech only had a wired CCK and said there was no such thing as a wireless CCK, and he wanted to charge me extra to run the cables to my router. At that point I saw no advantage for me to have the CCK, so I didn't accept t. However, if they throw a wireless one in at no cost, I'll let them do it. Otherwise, I'll just run a phone line for a day or two to one of the boxes and then disconnect it. That's what I've done in the past.


I would never take wireless over wired. and the tech should have not charge you anything (unless wall fish) to tun the cable for the CCK


----------



## n3vino

peds48 said:


> I would never take wireless over wired. and the tech should have not charge you anything (unless wall fish) to tun the cable for the CCK


Line would have had to be fished. In my case, wireless would be best. I stream Netflix with wireless all the time with hardly any issues. Other than that, I really have no need for a CCK. To answer the other posters question. The tech asks that I keep a phone line connected to a receiver for at least 48 hours after installation of equipment. Other than that, I don't know why that is.


----------



## Datagg

Wireless works great for me also. Cathedral ceilings here. I Stream to just about every device I have. DTV always has told me a phone wire is required at all times. few years back, they made me buy one of those wall routers for the phone line. I still have it in use, yet truly have no idea why. They used to say it was for dumping PPV orders to them, the days when you could go as far as 10 PPV's until it dumped the info or it locked purchasing. That was a long time ago. Anyways, I digress.


----------



## goinsleeper

peds48 said:


> I would never take wireless over wired. and the tech should have not charge you anything (unless wall fish) to tun the cable for the CCK


I felt the same way a couple years ago but now, with the strength of wireless signals, I've had no issues with wireless. I get the same up/down speeds(and server latency) whether wired or wireless.


----------



## goinsleeper

n3vino said:


> The tech asks that I keep a phone line connected to a receiver for at least 48 hours after installation of equipment. Other than that, I don't know why that is.


Technicians are expected to get a call back from the receivers shortly after installation. They can get dinged by their HSP if they don't. Not all areas work like this but most do.


----------



## goinsleeper

Datagg said:


> They used to say it was for dumping PPV orders to them, the days when you could go as far as 10 PPV's until it dumped the info or it locked purchasing.


That is still the reason. Receivers do a "callback" once a month to dump the PPV's ordered. If the phone line is connected for 2 days then removed, you'll get errors ordering movies in the future. If you plan to order online then this should not really matter to you.


----------



## Volatility

> I would never take wireless over wired. and the tech should have not charge you anything (unless wall fish) to tun the cable for the CCK


that may have been true years ago, but with the advancements of wireless technology it works just as fine. You will need a decent wireless router though nothing too out of date.


----------



## Laxguy

I say: Phone lines schmone lines. Haven't hooked one up in years. But then I prefer caller ID on the hand set, not on the screen. (Embarrassing when the ID says "$5.99/minute Hotties returning your call")...... :eek2: 


!rolling


----------



## peds48

n3vino said:


> Line would have had to be fished. In my case, wireless would be best. I *stream* Netflix with wireless all the time with hardly any issues. Other than that, I really have no need for a CCK. To answer the other posters question. The tech asks that I keep a phone line connected to a receiver for at least 48 hours after installation of equipment. Other than that, I don't know why that is.


In my case I would fish the line if it came down to that, there is no replacement for a wired connection. As you said, you Netflix streams (adaptive streaming) DirecTV downloads, big difference, I mean HUGE


----------



## peds48

goinsleeper said:


> I felt the same way a couple years ago but now, with the strength of wireless signals, I've had no issues with wireless. I get the same up/down speeds(and server latency) whether wired or wireless.


It is NOT about speed, or latency. Unless you have Google fiber, your network speed will most likely will be higher than your internet speed. It comes down to RELIABILITY and here, wired wins hands down.


----------



## peds48

Volatility said:


> that may have been true years ago, but with the advancements of wireless technology it works just as fine. You will need a decent wireless router though nothing too out of date.


While there has been "advances" in wireless technology as of late, nothing change the fact that it is still wireless and susceptible to drop packets and interference from many factors.


----------



## goinsleeper

peds48 said:


> While there has been "advances" in wireless technology as of late, nothing change the fact that it is still wireless and susceptible to drop packets and interference from many factors.


But that's heavily dependent on the router you have. I have an Asus RT-N56 and I've had to reboot it twice in 2 years(one time was my fault and had to use WPS). Other than that, it's been flawless.


----------



## SkyHunterSky

Regardless of all these fine comments . If you are bb eligible they should had offered you a wireless if that was what you needed to get a broadband connection. But since you was willing to hookup a phone line temp for 48 hours he may not had cared.


----------



## peds48

goinsleeper said:


> But that's heavily dependent on the router you have. I have an Asus RT-N56 and I've had to reboot it twice in 2 years(one time was my fault and had to use WPS). Other than that, it's been flawless.


Exactly, and that same router depends heavily on the wireless technology (for wireless devices of course). we could go in circles all day long&#8230;. :hurah:


----------



## Volatility

peds48 said:


> While there has been "advances" in wireless technology as of late, nothing change the fact that it is still wireless and susceptible to drop packets and interference from many factors.


packets can drop on a wired connection......


goinsleeper said:


> But *that's heavily dependent on the router you have*. I have an Asus RT-N56 and I've had to reboot it twice in 2 years(one time was my fault and had to use WPS). Other than that, it's been flawless.


 Absolutely. It is defintely dependent on the router you have. you get what you pay for. too many times people look at how cheap something is when their savings long term is more to just buy the more expensive equip anyways. But sometimes its hard as i can not possibly afford the router you just mentioned lol


----------



## Datagg

goinsleeper said:


> But that's heavily dependent on the router you have. I have an Asus RT-N56 and I've had to reboot it twice in 2 years(one time was my fault and had to use WPS). Other than that, it's been flawless.


I have this router also.... Without a doubt the best router i have ever owned. Streaming is flawless to all my devices.


----------



## goinsleeper

Datagg said:


> I have this rouer also.... Without a doubt the best router i have ever owned. Streaming is flawless to all my devices.


It's pretty aweomse, even aesthetically pleasing, but I really want to try the RT-AC66R to see if I notice much of a difference with wireless-ac. I doubt I would but at the same time, I love new technology.


----------



## acostapimps

I would definitely prefer wired than wireless especially whole-home and on demand but everything else should work fine regardless YouTube,Pandora,TV Apps.


----------



## Jacob Braun

goinsleeper said:


> It's pretty aweomse, even aesthetically pleasing, but I really want to try the RT-AC66R to see if I notice much of a difference with wireless-ac. I doubt I would but at the same time, I love new technology.


This is off topic but since it was already opened up, I have an RT-AC66R and I love it. Best router I have ever owned. It runs circles around my old Linksys dual band router. I don't have any .11ac devices but since this was $30 over the RT-N66R I figured I would build a bit of a buffer in for future equipment I will own. The wireless distance is fantastic, even the 5GHz distance! I love it.


----------



## Datagg

JBv said:


> This is off topic but since it was already opened up, I have an RT-AC66R and I love it. Best router I have ever owned. It runs circles around my old Linksys dual band router. I don't have any .11ac devices but since this was $30 over the RT-N66R I figured I would build a bit of a buffer in for future equipment I will own. The wireless distance is fantastic, even the 5GHz distance! I love it.


i was thinking about grabbing this also as I am one to stay on top of the tech, but things working so well now with n56. best router I have ever owned... yet still I may take the plunge just because. :righton:


----------



## goinsleeper

Datagg said:


> i was thinking about grabbing this also as I am one to stay on top of the tech, but things working so well now with n56. best router I have ever owned... yet still I may take the plunge just because. :righton:


My sentiments exactly. Sad when you really think about it lol.


----------



## Datagg

goinsleeper said:


> My sentiments exactly. Sad when you really think about it lol.


It is... Yet us early adopters if you will are nuts..LOL... like when the ps4 and 720 come out, ill be there.... its madness.... ahhhh :rotfl:


----------



## goinsleeper

Datagg said:


> It is... Yet us early adopters if you will are nuts..LOL... like when the ps4 and 720 come out, ill be there.... its madness.... ahhhh :rotfl:


Ahhhh, can't agree with you there. I'm a computer man myself.


----------



## Datagg

goinsleeper said:


> Ahhhh, can't agree with you there. I'm a computer man myself.


I build computers, so im nuts there also.... all tech..Someone help me.... :eek2:


----------



## rtring

I am going to go with Dish Network's Hopper unless Directv agree to install Genie at no charge. I am calling today.


----------



## goinsleeper

rtring said:


> I am going to go with Dish Network's Hopper unless Directv agree to install Genie at no charge. I am calling today.


Cool story bro. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## blucas95

rtring said:


> I am going to go with Dish Network's Hopper unless Directv agree to install Genie at no charge. I am calling today.


How did you make out?

I'm a long time customer (12 years) and spend between $120 and $150 per month and also have had Sunday Ticket every year. I called back in January and was told $299 (full price) since I still had until August on my current commitment. The CSR told me to call back in April so I was within 4 months of being out of contract. I called back last week and they offered me the Genie, Cinema Connection Kit and installation for $150. I jumped at the offer since it's a savings of $300. I just didn't feel like fighting them for a lower price.

The installed came out last Saturday and did a great job - even replaced the LNB on the dish which might not have been needed when we saw some strange pixelation on only one channel (A&E). Loving it so far!


----------



## snowden2876

Got the Genie and connection kit free..paid $50 instal..Also, got Sunday ticket max for $100..renewed my contract...


----------



## snowden2876

Also put in a new swm 5 dish..


----------



## Elroweho

Just signed up for the free Genie upgrade offer which I got via an email from Directv. I was really cautious about what this "free" upgrade would cost so I emailed their Customer Service group a couple of times for no pressure answers. Long story short, I will be getting the Genie, 2 client "minis" the SWM update for about $90 month (Entertainment package and no premiums) The only extra charge is $20 for "delivery". No charge for the install and yes I do have to recommit to 2 year contract, but I was told my price is lock in for the 2 years. I get the works installed August 5th so I'm like a kid at Christmas right now. At least on paper it looks like a real good deal as we were having trouble with the standard DVR (7 years old) and our Directv Remotes were almost completely shot. So I was going to need to make a move soon anyway, I was a little hesitant to check Dish since I've heard lots of horror stories about them, but Directv has it's fair share too. In general I've been happy with their service and I attribute the equipment trouble with age.


----------



## Laxguy

Welcome to DBSTalk, and it sounds like you'll be all set. Let us know!


----------



## dlm

Have 3 HD-DVRs, an HR20-100, an HR20-700 and an HR22-100. The 22 is about 3 years old, the others are much older.

I just ordered Genie and two minis to replace them.

I got offered the $99 equipment and $49 install...asked if I could do a self install and since I already had whole home DVR they agreed. The rep said they were throwing in free shipping which was (according to her) a bit unusual and likely due to how long I have been a customer (since 2003 or 2004). So, whole thing for $99+tax.

I *think* that's about as good a deal as I could reasonably have expected...the only part I have a slight concern about is not knowing whether it's going to be a 34 or a 44 until I get the box (though, that's not any different than finding out what the installer shows up with).


----------



## ToBeFrank

I upgraded last week. I've been a DTV customer since 2009. My 2 year contract ended in May of this year. Before the upgrade I had a HR20 and a HR22 that I was using whole home in a SWM setup.

I looked at Dish and the Hopper before calling up DTV. I let the CSR know I can save almost $500 this year if I switch to Dish and get the Hopper. He ended up giving me a genie and a client for self install with free shipping. I also got $20 off for a year, $15 off for 15 months, and $13 off for 2 years ($10 HD fee and $3 whole home fee). In total my upgrade cost me nothing, and I'm saving $852 during this new 2 year contract.


----------



## Datagg

ToBeFrank said:


> I upgraded last week. I've been a DTV customer since 2009. My 2 year contract ended in May of this year. Before the upgrade I had a HR20 and a HR22 that I was using whole home in a SWM setup.
> 
> I looked at Dish and the Hopper before calling up DTV. I let the CSR know I can save almost $500 this year if I switch to Dish and get the Hopper. He ended up giving me a genie and a client for self install with free shipping. I also got $20 off for a year, $15 off for 15 months, and $13 off for 2 years ($10 HD fee and $3 whole home fee). In total my upgrade cost me nothing, and I'm saving $852 during this new 2 year contract.


It happens from time to time when you get a rep that goes that extra mile.. Congrats


----------



## shendley

I called about a month ago when Directv started wheelin' and dealin' on deals for NFLST. I got to retention and asked about any deals that might be available for NFLST and an upgrade to Genie. He got me ST for free, but said the best he could do on Genie is to get my system at home ready for it by giving me a free upgrade to SWiM so I could do Whole Home with my three HDDVRs. When the installer upgraded me he told me that he thought I might have trouble with my two older HR20s on the new system. I did and so I called a couple of weeks later and asked a first level CSR if instead of trading in my two old 20s for some more old refurbished HDDVRs, I could trade them in for a Genie and 1 mini (keeping my HR 24 which works great) at no charge. She said she couldn't give me a deal on them, so I asked if she could transfer me to retention. She did and that CSR got me the Genie and mini for free without even blinking an eye. Installer arrived with a 44 and I am digging it!


----------



## dpeters11

I went through the process for my parents. First I called a local place to see if they could just buy a Genie and just pick it up so I could install it. He claimed that self installs weren't allowed, and that they didn't have any anyway.

So called DirecTV and got free genie and CCK, $50 install. Didn't ask about ST as they wouldn't be interested. Think we're going to replace Dad's box with their current DVR, but he's not too happy with that part of the deal. I told him he can ignore the complicated DVR parts and just use it like his receiver, but he's not convinced. Doing this more for Mom, who a few years ago said she didn't need a DVR.


----------



## GregLee

If DirecTV wants me to follow it into a new technological future, there is something it has to do, first. It has to fix the external disk interface so that I don't have to throw away all my backlog of recorded programs every time I get a new receiver.


----------



## Laxguy

Pretty sure it's not much of a technical hurdle to do that, Greg, but for whatever reasons, we don't have that, and many of us would like that. 

One should make sure that one's backlog is viewable in a reasonable period of time. Reasonable is up to the individual, but might be tied to desired upgrade timing....


----------



## longrider

My solution to that has been that I just keep my old DVR until I have watched everything. 3 or 4 months is only $18 - $24 so no big deal there. I definitely want to see external drive portability too but my concern is when a DVR dies and you dont have a few months to watch old recordings. I know it is a copy protection issue but I would think you could tie the encryption key to the account and not the receiver


----------



## Ruffread

Not sure if this is the right place to post my info. I called Directv to see whether I was under contract, because I was considering switching to Uverse. Customer retention made a counter offer with a bundle, and I accepted.
Here is what I got: Replace my HR20-700 with a new HR44 Genie DVR, increase my DSL speed from 5 to 12 mbs, connect VOIP unlimited, and install everything for no cost. I also received a $50.00 credit on my next billing, 4 months Showtime for free, 6 months Starz for free, 6 months Advanced receiver HD free for 6 months. All this for $123.93. I was paying $164.00. I was also told I could renew some of the credits after one year. Total savings for the first year is over $450.00. I was told that I could get this because I have been a good customer since 1996. Everything gets installed on Monday, 28th Oct. I am psyched!


----------



## peds48

there is another thread about what offers you got when you called D somewhere here


----------



## coolman302003

peds48 said:


> there is another thread about what offers you got when you called D somewhere here


Yep, here it is.


----------

